# The Hunt for the Blue Palace (Yoon Suin/Troika!)



## Ancalagon (Aug 20, 2019)

Rogue Gallery: OSR - RG:  The Hunt for the Blue Palace
Out of Character thread: OSR - OOC:  The hunt for the blue palace (Troika!/Yoon-Suin, open).

You are in the Hall of the Blessed Waters, a brick tea-house abutting an enormous warehouse, the Great Granary of Yoon-Suin.  You are sipping on tea of the Third Quality and some nan bread, all you can afford giving your dwindling purses.  The Yellow City is grand and exciting, but it is not cheap...  but all is not lost!  You are here because one of you got a lead from an old contact, the apprentice mage Dubi Gan. He apparently has a job for you involving 100 rupees, those thick, fat silver coins the slugmen love so much.  He hinted there could be some danger, so you brought along a few friends – the kind you can trust to swing a sword, watch your back or at the very least step into a trap instead of you...

The Hall is busy with the noise of the warehouse workers on break.  A slugman golemoligist and a holy woman argue about apotheosis.  A woman with a scarred face drinks her tea alone.  Dubi Gan should be here soon...


----------



## Fradak (Aug 20, 2019)

Are you sure your contact, this Dubi Dan, will show up? I don't trust wizards...

_Slurp_



Spoiler: Subötaï


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 20, 2019)

“They will be here” I nervously check my six blades.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 22, 2019)

_Miu patiently sips at his tea... _


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 22, 2019)

The door opens, and a young thin man, in the pale blue robes of an apprentice mage, walks in.  He sees you, gives Frog Froth a short bow, and sits at your table, and pours himself a cup of tea.

*"Greetings, I'm glad you made it - and I see you brought friends with you... a warrior,a  seer, a porter... good good, this is excellent.  As I said, I have a job..."*

He stops and said

*"But where are my manners?  I'm Dubi Gan, apprentice mage, born in the Yellow City.  "*

(he pauses to give people the chance to introduce themselves)

*"A capital group, I have every hope that you will succeed with such a wide array of talents.  So, the job... 

It's come to my attention that my master is merely using me as free labor and has no intentions of signing my apprenticeship papers.  I pressed him on the issue - politely but in front of a few colleagues, so he couldn't back down on his words.  He said he had a final test for me - to find the fabled Halls of the Shimmering Stars in the Deep Blue Firmament - the Blue Palace in common parlance.  He knew that I am rubbish at divination spells and that I wouldn't be able to find it."*

He frowned and added   *"Well I can't divinate, but I can research.  I bought access  managed to narrow down the location to a specific portion of the Old City.  I need you to explore that portion and find the Blue Palace.  I have a specific description of the building, and a rough map of the area, so it shouldn't take more than a few days at the worse.  You don't need to explore or do anything in the Blue Palace,  you just have to find it for me.  If  you do that, I will offer you a 100 rupees reward"*

(Frog Froth, you know an apprentice shouldn't have that kind of money, and that he's essentially paying you back money you've paid _him_ for magical lessons.)

*"Once I have my Journeyman Status, I will get access to more books and maybe ...." * He clears his throat and adds.  *"I know it's not a huge sum, but it's all I can afford.  Plus if you are lucky, you might find treasure of your own in the Old City - there are all sorts of wonders in there.  So, is this agreeable?"*


----------



## Fradak (Aug 22, 2019)

Subotai remained silent during the mission briefing, the face covered under his large helmet.

*"Treasures... Listening to you, it looks wonderful. Why don't you come with us? Lazy wizard."*

He didn't like wizards.


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 22, 2019)

*Yes this is agreeable, the sacred bull will defend our journey and bring us quickly to the blue palasar. *(Intentionally misspelled) *Ten percent up front please to cover supplies for your task.*


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 22, 2019)

Dubi Gan 's face showed dismay at Subotai's word.

*"But I, I don't know any battle magic! Surely you are far better suited than I at..."*

His face hardened. *"No, you are right. I can't stay behind books forever. And I don't want my master to accuse me of cheating. I can still help you with magical matters. I will come with you!"

But, if I do, I want an equal share of whatever treasure we find. I trust that this is agreeable sir.... what is your name good sir?"*


----------



## Fradak (Aug 22, 2019)

*"Fine. But what if you don't make it, little man? We want half now and the ten percent the monk asked."

*


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 22, 2019)

*We will all make it. *Guzzles tea


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 22, 2019)

Pinpehlu nodded. The small but rotund man was keeping quiet, a habit from working as an obedient lugger for so many years. He sips his tea and follows the exchange, eyes cast down towards his hot drink.









*OOC:*


Sorry I'm late, needed quite a lot of time to come up with a name and matching picture.


----------



## Fradak (Aug 22, 2019)

*"I like your spirit, monk. We'll need it. And I like fair contracts. Subotai is the name. 

So, what do you say, Dubi Gan? "*


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 22, 2019)

*"Don't you worry, young apprentice," *says Miu*. "We will keep you nice and safe on the journey ahead. And yes, equal share of any goods we might find. It's only fair, so long as you carry your own weight."*


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 23, 2019)

OOC:  @FitzTheRuke, it is up to you to decide how much advance fund you give the party.  Only 1-2 more posts before you fully take over the character!

Dubi Gan nodded at everyone* "It is agreed then.  I have to go get the money and some gear.  Meet me here tomorrow at dawn.  We can stop on the way to purchase something if needed"*

You gathered at dawn, perhaps the quietest time of the day in the Yellow City.  You could hear the heavy crunching of the giant cockroaches feeding in the back alleys, and the cooing of their herders, moving their insectile livestock from one garbage pile to the next.

The Grain District was not a main shopping district but basic equipment was available.

Basic meal:   5 cash (round copper coin with a hole in it)
Cheap meal:  2 cash
Provision:      1 silver
Bottle of cheap wine:   1 silver
Pot of tea of the third quality:  2 cash

Sword, pedestrian (a short, hacking blade used by people of low stature.  A parang, charay etc):   3 gold
Sword, nice (same stats as a pedestrian sword, but looks distinguished.  A scimitar, tulwar,  ferengi etc):  15 gold
Dagger, fighting knife etc:      5 sp
Club, well made:   5 sp
stout stick:   Free (as club, but -1 to skill)
Mace:   8 gold
Bow, plain:  10 gold
Arrows, 10:  1 gold

Light armor, fit for a ruffian (rhino leather vest)   4 gp
Light armor, fit for a slugman (fine chain vest)  40 gp
Shield, hide and bone:  2 gp
Shield, metal:     15 gp.

Oil vial   2 sp
Sack       2 cash

(edit:  If you can think of something else basic, just ask).


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 23, 2019)

*Meet here when you are done shopping. *I have all that I need and am eager to head out


----------



## Fradak (Aug 23, 2019)

*"We have an accord."*

Ooc: what about crossbow and sling ? 50 roupies=10 gp?


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 23, 2019)

*"Yes... I'll be right back. Gonna have a little look around."*

Ooc: I'll take a sack. And how about rope?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 23, 2019)

At the Grain Market, Dubi Gan will settle on giving out an advance of 10 rupees to each hire, insisting that this will cover both the 10 per cent discussed, and the "half now", as there are now five in the group, and the full offer was 100.









*OOC:*


Err. I think? There are five of us, right?


----------



## Fradak (Aug 23, 2019)

Subotai proposed to give his 10 rupees to anyone needing expensive weaponry (if anyone wants a ranged weapon for example).









*OOC:*


Correct. Even if a lawyer could argue that the employer should not use employees salaries as compensation of his own expenses (Fair Labor Standards Act & Equal Employment Opportunity Commission of 1294, Yongardy Code of Laws § 5102 - 5106 et seq.).
4 hires means 12.5 rupees each.

But it's ok, Subotai will not sue you, this time (because we're not in Yongardy). So 10 will do.
Never trust a wizard.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 23, 2019)

*"I am fine, thank you," *Pinpehlu says amiably, making the tiniest of bows to Subotai; a habit of politeness he seems not to be able to shake, despite their friendship. 

*"If your possessions grow too heavy, Pinpehlu can carry some of that weight," *the short and heavy porter offers with a smile that never seems to leave his face. He picks up his yoke and with the experience of many years, places the thing on his broad shoulders and lifts it with ease, various heavy-looking sacks hanging on both ends.


----------



## Fradak (Aug 23, 2019)

*"Such a quest is timely, don't you think Pinpehlu? Our finances were going low. We shall not have to sell my sword finally. But I might need the armor this time, my friend. Do you still have it?"*


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 23, 2019)

*"Certainly, Subötaï, yes"* Pinpehlu responds to both questions, nodding.* "Would like it now, or shall I carry it a little longer?"*

The porter has not even finished talking before putting down his load again, rummaging through one of the sacks and producing his friend's armor.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 23, 2019)

Fradak said:


> Ooc: what about crossbow and sling ? 50 roupies=10 gp?




OOC:   50 Rupees = 10 gold correct.   There are no crossbows or slings for sale here.  You _could_ buy a brace of throwing knives - 15 sp, 1 point of encumbrance for three. 

If the GM is to make a suggestion, a little bit of armor or shield for the unprotected members of the party could do well.  Shields provide the same protection as light armor, but take a hand to use.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 23, 2019)

So to save time in the future, I'm going to ask everyone to roll awareness now - keep roleplaying etc, but when I need it we won't have to waste a day or two while people roll

Awareness check:  Roll equal or under with 2d6 on your Skill + Awareness skill (if any).  

Rolling tool for newcomers:  There is a built-in rolling tool but the forum changed very recently and I'm not sure how it works.  I use Coyote Code:  CoyoteCode Dice Roller v. 2.0


----------



## Fradak (Aug 23, 2019)

*"I know the wounds received in battle bestow honor, but I think I've already had my share. Let's put this on."*









*OOC:*


Awareness: 2D6 = [5, 5] = 10
Subotai is already putting his armor on. Can't do everything at once.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 23, 2019)

*"I reckon no wounds in battle bestow even more honor,"* Pinpehlu dares as he helps Subotai to don his armor.









*OOC:*


Pinpehlu Awareness should be below 5+1=6: 2D6 = [3, 1] = 4 

I understand the suggestion about armor or shield for Pinpehlu, but the porter is too modest to claim any such thing. A shield is not really helpful since it takes a hand, one that he needs for his yoke, but armor may be a possibility.


----------



## Fradak (Aug 23, 2019)

*"Hmm, you are right, my friend. That's why I don't like to see you without any padding. Take those and go find something suitable." *said Subotai, giving his purse to Pinpehlu.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 23, 2019)

Pinpehlu hesitates.

*"I cannot accept such a gift,"* he says slowly, uncertainly, while his eyes do not leave the purse in his hands.

Then his gaze shots up, towards Subotai, and he smiles broadly, eyes lighting up.

*"But I will try, nevertheless!"*

Then the porter quickly moves towards one of the shops.









*OOC:*


Pinpehlu will try and haggle to get the best price on the ruffian Light armor (rhino leather vest) of 4 gp, but I assume it will cost 4 gp. Do I understand correctly that is the 20 rupees of Subotai and Pinpehlu combined?

Also, just a heads up that on weekends I'm usually AFK, so my next post will probably be Monday at the earliest.


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 24, 2019)

Awareness roll
CoyoteCode Dice Roller
Success with a six, under the 8 needed (need to figure out how to use coyote roller better)


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 24, 2019)

tuffghost12 said:


> *"Yes... I'll be right back. Gonna have a little look around."*
> 
> Ooc: I'll take a sack. And how about rope?




Basic hemp rope is easy, 5 sp for 50 feet.

Now if you and @FitzTheRuke could give me an awareness check, we are almost ready to move along


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 24, 2019)

*OOC:*


I can't cut and paste worth a crap on my phone but I rolled a 7 on Coyote. I'd have to go look to see what my skill is...am I right that I needed below a six?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 24, 2019)

Watching the others look at extra armour and consider weapons caused Dubi Gan to rethink his claim that he had all he needed. He picked up a few shields and felt their weight and material until he found one that satisfied him. It was the sturdiest that he could find that didn't feel too cumbersome on his arm. He paid the vendor and then joined the others, curious to see what they had decided on.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 25, 2019)

The party, purchases done, departed the Grain District and crossed the New Bridge - a ricketty wooden affair spanning the western arm of the God River, and reached the Red Bank district.  The district is full of petty Lamarakhi traders selling kojos stick and daggers, porters and crabmen ferry goods, street hawkers peddling matka tickets, frogs on a stick and discount opium.  However, the crowd parts for you - an armed slugman and his retinue is one not worth impeding.  Even your group however must make way for the Juggernaut, the enormous rolling temple of Lady Death, the Juggernaut - you have no desire to be ground beneath its bloody wheels.

As you push west, eventually, the area looks poorer, the building more disheveled, the people more ragged.  Frog Froth is now the only slugman present.  Soon, the city fails entirely, and the citizens vanish.  This is the Old City - the edge of the Yellow City, abandoned to the jungle.  It is place of ruins - building in various state of decay, planted tress now immense, vines choking structures, gardens turned into dense thickets.   There are many birds here and they seem very happy to make a lot of noise.   The smells of the city have been replaced with the essences of a thousand kinds of trees, fruits, flowers and all sorts of insects.  You are following the Red Road, made of clay tiles anointed against wear with blood.

Eventually, the road leads to a darker area - the road ends, the buildings become sparse, and the canopy becomes thicker, the forest darker and far more quiet, the air thick with humidy and the smell of decay.   Dubi Gan breaks the silence: *"I wanted you to see it.  Lahag, the Cursed Jungle If, gods forbid, something were to happen to me, I wanted you to know what it looked like.  No matter what happens, do not enter Lahag!"  *

*"Let's go a bit further from this place and head into the old city.  I want to find that palace so you can get your reward and I can get my graduation".  *

After backing away perhaps a couple hundred yards, Dubi Dan stops and starts drawing a crude map in the dirt. * "See this line?  This is the red road.  If we go south of it, we are too far south.  This line to the right, that's the edge of the Yellow City proper - if we are back in town, we've gone too far east.  This other wavy line on the top, that's a stream - if we reach it, we're too far north.  And this last line to the left (he's drawn a crude square)… This is Lahag, the Jungle.  Where the old city end and the real jungle begin. So all we have to do is explore this squarish area and find the Blue Palace. "*

He stood up and adjusted his sword in his sash.  *"Let's do this!"*


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 25, 2019)

*Perhaps a prophecy is in order from our esteemed colleague* *to get us started in the right direction, otherwise perhaps we can find a tall area to get the lay of the land *frog froth scans the nearby areas eyes lazily searching for danger


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 25, 2019)

@tuffghost12 this would be the _perfect_ time to do that awareness roll


----------



## Fradak (Aug 25, 2019)

*OOC:*




Ancalagon said:


> @tuffghost12 this would be the _perfect_ time to do that awareness roll



I think he did it: <=7: 2D6 = [3, 3] = 6 





						The Hunt for the Blue Palace (Yoon Suin/Troika!)
					

"Such a quest is timely, don't you think Pinpehlu? Our finances were going low. We shall not have to sell my sword finally. But I might need the armor this time, my friend. Do you still have it?"



					www.enworld.org


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 25, 2019)

OOC @Fradak Isn't that Frog Froth though?  am I missing something?


----------



## Fradak (Aug 25, 2019)

Ooc: my fault your right ignore me.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 26, 2019)

After several minutes of chin scratching and erratic mumblings, Miu turns to the others with a quizzical look on his face: *"This place does seem familiar, I have to admit. But that means very little coming from me... I've visited so many places before, some that were no different that this, and I can't recall... Or perhaps it was this place? Let me think on this for just a minute more."*









*OOC:*



Sorry again for going AFK. Had a busy weekend and I wasn't getting any notifications from your posts. But anyway, that's fixed-up.

@*Ancalagon *Miu definitely bought 50 feet of hemp rope, and that sack.

Also, my book says that my staff is one handed... (i don't have it on me at the moment)... Is that right? Cause I'd totally get a shield as well.

Awareness Check:::  2D6 = [5, 2] = 7
That's on my awareness of 7. So that's a pass?


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2019)

OOC: @tuffghost12  I'll allow the staff one handed and the shield.

Miu closes his eyes again and concentrates.   They snap opens as he barks "Danger!" 

At the same time, Frog Froth smells the pheromone of predators - a primal warning, the Bull of Battle allowed him to sense threat, the same spiritual alarm felt by Miu.  He spins around drawing his blades.  Pinpehlu is taken aback, but notes that the birds have fallen silent, and drops his yoke as he gets ready for battle.

Unfortunately, Dubi Gan is too fascinated by Miu's prophetic processes, and Subotai too startled, and they react too slowly.

OOC:  who made their alertness checks and who did not.

All around you, a group of strange, large spider-like beings have suck around you.  Their legs are dis-proportionally long, and end in small, baby-like hands.  Two of them hold daggers, knives, sharpened sticks and other shiv-like weaponry.   Their body, the size of a very large melon, is one solid ovoid shape, yellow tinted, with alarmingly human-like eyes on small protrusions and a mouth filled with blunt teeth.  They leap towards you while shouting long "whooooop!   whoooooooop!" calls, hoping to use shock and surprise to overwhelm you.


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 26, 2019)

*HEY!! *I yell hoping to startle the creatures as I draw my swords. One sword per hand to start I will move to defend my compatriots but not make the first strike.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2019)

OOC:  Troika is not a tactical combat like pathfinder - if you need to draw a weapon, move a bit (say a dozen feet), back off a bit, it's ok.  Serious movement takes your action.

When caught unaware, there are a few consequences.  First you don't get to go.  Second, people attacking you in melee don't risk a counter-attack, they are just rolling to hit.  Third, the hits can do more damage (but your armor will help somewhat vs that). 

One leaps at Subotai
surprise attack vs subotai : 2D6+1D6 = [1, 6]+[5] = 12
@Fradak the first 2 rolls are the skill test (which it failed) and the 3rd is the damage dice (had it hit).  The creature leaps at you and violently stabs at Subotai's back - but there is a loud "ping!" as its dagger fails to pierce an iron band of your armor. 

No one attacks Dubi Gan due to his position, so his lack of awareness has no consequences

Two monsters leap at the slugman,  perceiving him as easier prey due to its shorter stature - however Frog Froth is ready for them

_: 2D6+5 = [2, 3]+5 = 10
2D6+5 = [1, 5]+5 = 11
potential damage vs Frog Froth: 1D6 = [6] = 6
1D6 = [4] = 4

@wingilbear  please give 2 sword skill check (2d6 + skill + sword skill), along with 2 damage rolls (the winer of each check does the damage).  Note that the damage roll above have not been modified for your protective blessing. 

(the map illustrates the party stopped in a small clearing besides the Red Road).


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2019)

Round 1, continued

The remaining monsters rush in - but Pinpehlu and Miu are both ready

attack vs pinpehlu by spider monster: 2D6+5 = [1, 3]+5 = 9 
potential damage vs pinpehlu: 1D6 = [5] = 5
 

@JustinCase give me one opposed weapon skill check (2d6 + skill + weapon), along with a damage roll (1d6).  You have the option of trying to punch it (minimal damage), hook it or wrestle it using your Strength (half score) 

two attacks vs Miu: 2D6+5 = [3, 1]+5 = 9
2D6+5 = [4, 3]+5 = 12
 
potential damage vs miu, round 1: 1D6 = [1] = 1
1D6 = [2] = 2  

@tuffghost12  give me two opposed weapon skill check (2d6 + skill + weapon), along with two damage roll (1d6).  You have the option of trying to punch it (dropping your staff and doing minimal damage), or bash it with your staff.  

OOC:  Once everyone's defense/counterattack roll is made, the not-surprised party members get to declare what they are going to do.  If you are attacking, please roll one opposed fighting check and one damage check


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 26, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> @tuffghost12 give me two opposed weapon skill check (2d6 + skill + weapon), along with two damage roll (1d6). You have the option of trying to punch it (dropping your staff and doing minimal damage), or bash it with your staff.




OCC:
I'll be attacking with my staff! 

Opposed
 2D6+5 = [3, 6]+5 = 14
2D6+5 = [4, 4]+5 = 13

Damage
1D6 = [3] = 3
1D6 = [4] = 4

... which is (looking at the chart)... *4 damage for each.*


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 26, 2019)

Pinpehlu watches the strange creatures, and his face distorts with convulsion. What horrible creatures lurk in the outer city!

As one of them attacks him, the porter instinctively puts up an arm in order to protect his face, and with the other hand he swings at the monster.

_Just like a dockside fist fight, _he thinks to himself, before realizing it really isn't. Remembering a fight were his cousin was stabbed with a bale hook, Pinpehlu knows that it is the better option to get rid of the monstrosity in front of him.

Quickly reaching for the hook, he takes a stab at the spiderlike creature.









*OOC:*




Ancalagon said:


> attack vs pinpehlu by spider monster: 2D6+5 = [1, 3]+5 = 9
> potential damage vs pinpehlu: 1D6 = [5] = 5
> 
> @JustinCase give me one opposed weapon skill check (2d6 + skill + weapon), along with a damage roll (1d6).  You have the option of trying to punch it (minimal damage), hook it or wrestle it using your Strength (half score)




Opposed weapon roll (fists): Pinpehlu fist attack: 2D6+1D6+7 = [5, 6]+[5]+7 = 23  So that is 11+7=18, and an 8 for damage (which means 4 damage) a 5 for damage, which means 2 damage

My action is to attack with the hook: Pinpehlu hook attack: 2D6+1D6+6 = [1, 6]+[5]+6 = 18  So that is 7+6=13, and damage roll 5 means 4 damage


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 26, 2019)

ignore this


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2019)

@tuffghost12 You swing your staff in a wide arc around you, not impacting their body but doing serious harm to their multiple legs and forcing them to recoil, foiling their attack.   What do you do for your action?

@JustinCase you bat aside the jabbing knives and smack the thing in the face!  As it collects it wits,  you close in with your hook

the first roll is plus 5, opposing roll to pinpehlu hook attack: 2D6+1D6 = [5, 2]+[6] = 13

7+5 = 12, you win.  You just manage to keep its knives at bay and gouge it with the hook.!

@wingilbear  Those are the right values but the forum didn't roll.  You can use CoyoteCode Dice Roller v. 2.0 , and  you have to roll twice, not once, as  you are being attacked twice.   You can also declare what you want to do with your action (attack, withdraw, something else etc).  Edit:  also, the 1d6 damage rolls.


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 26, 2019)

With bonus I rolled a 10 then an 11, so I tied on both??? rolled a 3 then a 4 for the damage rolls which means 6 damage for both


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 26, 2019)

_edit: action changed in later post._


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> With bonus I rolled a 10 then an 11, so I tied on both??? rolled a 3 then a 4 for the damage rolls which means 6 damage for both



Frog Froth slashed at the spider like creatures,  making them shrink back, unwilling to lose limbs, and thus fouling their attacks.

Ooc: a tie means no one gets hurt (appart from two 2s or two 12s), but you can test your luck to change one, or both , ties into a hit.  Keep in mind that testing your luck reduces your luck.

What are you doing for your action?


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2019)

tuffghost12 said:


> Miu takes out his knife and throws it at the creature who attacked Subötaï. Then braces himself, holding up his shield, in case the two creatures he previously attacked decide to pounce on him.




Note that firing into melee in Troika is risky, you risk hitting your ally.  Are you still willing to do so or do or do you want to switch?


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 26, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> Note that firing into melee in Troika is risky, you risk hitting your ally.  Are you still willing to do so or do or do you want to switch?




*@Ancalagon * Ya, I'll switch then.

Seeing the two creatures recoil, Miu quickly advances towards them. He raises his shield, pushes back the left creature, and swipes at the right one with his staff.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2019)

Vs Miu attack: 2D6+5 = [6, 2]+5 = 13
1D6 = [2] = 2


@tuffghost12  please give me an opposed roll for your attack.


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 26, 2019)

I will go on the offensive. Going to slash one of the creatures attacking one of the others
_: 2D6+6 = [5, 6]+6 = 17
_: 1D6 = [6] = 6

8 damage if I hit something


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 26, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> Vs Miu attack: 2D6+5 = [6, 2]+5 = 13
> 1D6 = [2] = 2
> 
> @tuffghost12  please give me an opposed roll for your attack.




Opposed Roll: 2D6+5 = [4, 1]+5 = 10

Uh oh.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2019)

Miu stepped in to bash one of the yellow monsters, but recoiled as its clever knife work resulted in a jab in the gut. Thankfully, the dull blade did a poor job vs the padded coat, and Miu took only 2 points of damage.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2019)

Opposed roll to Frog Froth attack: 2D6+5 = [3, 3]+5 = 11
1D6 = [6] = 6


Taking half a step forward, Frog Froth struck the strange monster between the eyes, the kukri slashing through the carapace. The being shrieked, jumped back and fell over, dead.

End of Round 1!
Ooc: will post a recap and the start of round 2 later tonight.


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 27, 2019)

How many attackers can I see? What is the nearby terrain like?


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 27, 2019)

End of round 1:  
2 Ophilones with 4 dmg each
1 Ophilone with 6 dmg
2 uninjured Ophilones
1 dead ophilone

PC
Miu: 2 dmg


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 27, 2019)

Beginning of round 2.   No one is surprised anymore, everyone can act. (@Fradak @FitzTheRuke  you can act now!)

Pinpehlu, you are holding one of the ophilone's stabbing arm as you are about to hit it with your hook again, but with a loud pop creature yanks itself free by _leaving its arm behind_.  You are now  holding a long skinny  arm with a knife - Said arm is still trying to harm you, what do you do?

@wingilbear   You are in a small clearing near the Red Road.  The party is roughly arranged as per the map.  There are 4 ophilones - those strange ovoid spiders - as well as one stabbing arm.  One Ophilone has died at your blade, and another is fleeing.  I should mention that slugmen can look in multiple directions at once, it is trivial for you to look behind you while keeping an eye on your foes...


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 27, 2019)

*"This is creepy!"* exclaims Pinpehlu as he struggles with the severed arm of one of these strange creatures. 

Dropping his hook to the ground to hold the arm tightly with both hands, Pinpehlu advances on the monster that is threatening Dubi Gan and tries to thrust the arm and dagger into it.









*OOC:*


Ha, so I attempt to use their arms against them!  

Not sure what to add to the roll; I assume it's a knife attack (with complications) so I'll use that one. Adjust as you see fit. 

Pinpehlu attacks with a third arm: 2D6+5 = [3, 2]+5 = 10 ;  1D6 = [6] = 6  Which would mean 8 dagage, if it hits.


----------



## Fradak (Aug 27, 2019)

At first, Subötaï took those silly insects for some inoffensive and stupid critters. But when Pinpehlu showed him the arm he just severed, the lawyer understood he had to provide his services. The shining blade slashed the air swiftly and Subötaï took his defensive stance waiting for his opponent, or what's left of it, to do his move.









*OOC:*


Longsword: 2D6+9+1D6:
To hit [2, 4]+9 = 15
Damage [6] = 12


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 27, 2019)

@JustinCase  This is _clearly_ a wrestling move!  This would mean that  you are using your strength (halved), for a total of 12, and the arm is resisting:

arm defending itself from pinpehlu: 2D6+3 = [6, 2]+3 = 11
1D6 = [2] = 2
 

You _barely_ manage to wrangle the arm into doing what you wanted it to do, but it's more of a meat-club than a dagger trust.   This is an unusual situation, so I'm ruling it's an unarmed attack, with 2 damage inflicted on your target and 1 damage inflicted onto the arm.  (max damage, spread between the 2).

Said arm twists in your grasp and tries to stab you!

arm tries to stab pinpehlu: 2D6+3 = [2, 3]+3 = 8
1D6 = [1] = 1
 

(Please give me another opposed strength check (with a bonus of +2) to resist)


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 27, 2019)

Fradak said:


> At first, Subötaï took those silly insects for some inoffensive and stupid critters. But when Pinpehlu showed him the arm he just severed, the lawyer understood he had to provide his services. The shining blade slashed the air swiftly and Subötaï took his defensive stance waiting for his opponent, or what's left of it, to do his move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ophilone defending vs lawyer: 2D6+5 = [2, 3]+5 = 10
1D6 = [1] = 1
 

The creature is utterly unable to block your attack.  Severed arms go flying and you shear off a slice from the central body - the creature collapses, unable to even scream.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 27, 2019)

*OOC:*


Pinpehlu opposed strength check: 2D6+7 = [1, 2]+7 = 10 ;  1D6 = [5] = 5 
Not sure if I needed to add a damage roll, but there it is.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 27, 2019)

Pinpehlu shakes the arm violently as it twists and try stab him.  There are cracking noises (the arm takes 2 more damage) but there still seems to be a little bit of fight in it left!  
(both you and the stabbing arm have taken their actions in this round)


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 27, 2019)

After being hurt, Miu quickly gathers himself and attacks the creature again. 
He swings his staff down on the creatures head... 

2D6+5 = [1, 2]+5 = 8
1D6 = [5] = 5
(4 damage)









*OOC:*


 ya, that's a terrible roll... ouf.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 27, 2019)

Dubai Gan looked around in a panic for his shield. His first thought was to save himself from injury. He spotted it on the ground with Pinpehlu's yoke - the porter had been carrying it for him. He stepped forward to get it, but one of the creatures was too close. He remembered to draw his sword and he shied back, staying behind the large porter until an opportunity arose where he could stick out his foot and slide his shield over to him. The moment came as the porter reached for the creature and Dubi Gan scrambled to lift the shield and get it ready in case he was attacked.









*OOC:*


I got a six, so I guess it took my turn. At least he's finally ready to fight.


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 27, 2019)

We are kinda surrounded I think I will use these swords the sacred bull has blessed me with. Attacking the nearest whole ophilone.
_: 2D6+6 = [4, 1]+6 = 11
_: 1D6 = [4] = 4
Which is six damage if it hits


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 27, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I got a six, so I guess it took my turn. At least he's finally ready to fight.



You had to roll _above_ 4, you can take a turn!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 27, 2019)

*OOC:*


Oh, I thought it was under 4.







Spotting an opportunity, Dubi Gan lunged out from behind Pinpehlu and thrust with his father's sword. He hadn't used one in years, and never before one weighted so well, but his father had saved money he didn't have to make sure that Dubi Gan would be a competent swordsman. He hoped his father would be proud, but felt that it was unlikely.









*OOC:*


2D6+7 = [6, 4]+7 = 17; 1D6 = [5] = 5 
Woot!


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 27, 2019)

ophilone defending vs Frog Froth round 2: 2D6+5 = [6, 1]+5 = 12
1D6 = [1] = 1
   The spider-thing side-stepped away quickly slashing with its dagger and inflicting a small cut (2 points of damage) vs the Slugman templar. 

This sideways lurch brought it in the range of Dubi Gan, who's quick attack caught the same Ophilone by surprise, the blade stabbing deep.  The thing shuddered.
Ophilone defending vs Dubi: 2D6+5 = [1, 5]+5 = 11
1D6 = [2] = 2
 

On the other side of the battle, Miu flailed with his staff wildly and the Ophilone easily dodge under it.  Again, the dullness of its blade resulted in minimal damage (2 points of stamina damage)

ophilone defending vs Miu round 2: 2D6+5 = [4, 2]+5 = 11
1D6 = [1] = 1


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 28, 2019)

The spider-like creatures - called Ophilones, as Dubi Gan suddenly remembered in mid combat, were not doing well.  They were expecting the humans to flee and scatter, to chase down the slowest one, stab it and eat it.  Instead they were holding their ground, and were well armed.   The Ophilones were all injured, and 2 of them were slain already.  This was not their fight.

with a startling POP they flung one of their arms, still clutching a weapon, as they retreated with alarmed whoops.   The arms twitched and slashed around, animated by a will of their own.

1 attack vs Frog Froth, Miu and Subutai, in order.  Please give me opposed combat rolls

arm attacks vs Frog Froth, Miu, Subotai: 2D6+3 = [3, 1]+3 = 7
1D6 = [5] = 5
2D6+3 = [1, 6]+3 = 10
1D6 = [5] = 5
2D6+3 = [1, 5]+3 = 9
1D6 = [1] = 1


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 28, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> 1 attack vs Frog Froth, Miu and Subutai, in order. Please give me opposed combat rolls




2D6+5 = [5, 4]+5 = 14








*OOC:*


Don't know if you wanted damage too, so I'll add it just in case: 
 1D6 = [3] = 3 (4 damage)


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 28, 2019)

With that damage I took does that take into account my three armor from the blessing of the sacred bull?

For the combat roll
_: 2D6+6 = [5, 2]+6 = 13

Which succeeds in defense with my damage being 
_: 1D6 = [4] = 4

Meaning 6 damage


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 28, 2019)

Miu batted the arm into the bushes, and Frog Moth chopped another one in half, making short work of these disembodied limbs.  However, the distraction had worked as the spider-like creatures had fled...

OOC:  @wingilbear yes it does - the armor never reduces damage to zero.  A lucky knife hit can inflict 8 points of damage, but your armor would prevent that.
One quick roll from @Fradak and the round is over


----------



## Fradak (Aug 28, 2019)

Subötaï hacked the last disturbing thing. And as the others run, he scanned the surroundings for any new threat. *"I think were done here. Is anybody hurt?"*









*OOC:*


Riposte: 2D6+9 = [3, 5]+9 = 17
Damage [5] = 10


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 28, 2019)

*Just a flesh wound*

Editing character sheet to show the new stamina


----------



## Fradak (Aug 28, 2019)

*"Hey Pinpehlu, I saw you beat one of them with his own arm. Too bad you don't like weapons, you'll be unstoppable with a maul."* Subotai was amused to see how his friend always find his way into battle.

Subötaï gives bandages to Frog if he needs some. *"They look like spiders to me, check your wounds for poison. You never know. I'm Subötaï, by the way. We didn't took the time for proper presentations but as we just survive our first combat, I think it's appropriate."*

Then he ask Miu, whose, he realised, he didn't know the name neither. *"And so, you were saying this place looked familiar... What about those -- things?"*


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 28, 2019)

OOC:  Technically speaking there was one more arm left held by Pinpehlu, but I didn't see why he wouldn't just chuck it into the woods, so I was going to declare combat over... so carry on folks


----------



## Fradak (Aug 28, 2019)

ooc: Pinpehlu's legend is already written.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 28, 2019)

Fradak said:


> Then he ask Miu, whose, he realised, he didn't know the name neither. *"And so, you were saying this place looked familiar... What about those -- things?"*




*"One moment..."*
Miu is exhausted after the fight, breathing heavily and clutching at his wound. He looks down at his stomach and sees two small cuts in his robe. Spots of blood have stained the fabric. He gathers his breath for a moment and composes himself, then begins re-examining the landscape.









*OOC:*


Two questions:
Can I roll to see what I know about this place? (or is it very unlikely?)
Also, can I eat a provision to heal?


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 28, 2019)

The group can take a short break to eat a provision and other things if you so wish.

Re using your seer powers. You can, but you will spend a point of luck, and won't be certain if your vision is true (GM rolls, not player). Also, I need a more specific question. The area around you is unfamiliar.

Note of course that you can roleplay whatever you want - the other PCs know you are a seer but don't know how it works, so you can pronounce whatever you desire. You can PM me if you want.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 28, 2019)

*"Subötaï — I do not know this place, unfortunately. I can become confused at times, which is the case now. Memories of other places, of other moments, mingle with the present. My apologies. But, I may try to get a sense of which direction we should go from here..."*

Miu walks a little ways deeper into the ruins, closes his eyes, and takes a deep breath.

After sinking into a deep meditation, Miu's mouth opens and voice comes out that is not his own. These words quickly take shape, forming ghostly-worms which wind around his head, weave into his hair, then dig into his eyes.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 28, 2019)

*OOC:*


 Seer powers activate!


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 28, 2019)

"Between road mighty and red, and creek meek and green.

Between jungle deadly and dread, and city of knowledge and green.

There lies the Blue Palace! Triumph and tragedy, peril and riches will follow fell deals and mighty deeds."

Ooc: if you eat a provision you regain 1d6 stamina.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 28, 2019)

Miu sinks onto the ground.
On closer inspection, it's possible to see that he's grown a few more wrinkles on his face. And his eyes are bloodshot.

*"Before we move on, I think I'll need to rest for a short moment. Have a small bite to eat and a quick nap."*


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 29, 2019)

*Carry on fair seer* what are some the tallest things nearby I can see that is not the jungle?


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 29, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> *Carry on fair seer* what are some the tallest things nearby I can see that is not the jungle?




There are trees nearby that are fairly tall. A ruin reaches maybe 2 stories high.  A pile of rubble is maybe 8-10 feet tall. 

If your goal is to use a tall vantage point to get a good look at the area, you don't think it's going to help very much - although this is not the "true" jungle, there is more than enough vegetation to impede long distance viewing.  That being said, it certainly _would_ help keep a good eye on the immediate vicinity.


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 29, 2019)

I am going to climb/go to the top of a nearby ruin and just try and see what there is to see.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 29, 2019)

As Miu rests for a bit, Frog Froth carefully climbs on top of what was once a 2 story brick flat-topped building (OOC:  in a rush this would have required a climb check, but you take your time).  You look around and see nothing of particular interest.  You can't see the city, and the area where the true jungle of Lahag starts is merely a darkness to your right (ie west).  You can, however, feel the Bull of Battle urging you to be vigilant.

You close your eyes, and listen.  Faintly, in the distance, you can here more of the whooping calls of the spider-like monsters, those called Ophilinone by Dubi Gan.  Had you not paid attention, they would have been confused with the sound of birds.  There must be a colony of them living south of the Red Road (the area you are supposed to search is north of the Red Road).  Staying in this position too long may be... unwise.   Are these creatures vengeful?  

(Miu will have had the time to have his short break/lunch)

@Fradak , @JustinCase , @FitzTheRuke , what are you doing during the Templar's vigil and Miu's break?


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 29, 2019)

After the Ophilinone have fled, Pinpehlu takes a quick look at the still-moving arm in his hands, then flings it far from him after the monstrous creatures. Then he grabs his knees and catches his breath for a moment. 



Fradak said:


> *"Hey Pinpehlu, I saw you beat one of them with his own arm. Too bad you don't like weapons, you'll be unstoppable with a maul."* Subotai was amused to see how his friend always find his way into battle.




Grinning, he faces Subotai. *"Weapons are for warriors, my friend. I am but a simple porter."*

Then Pinpehlu watches Miu with awe as the seer receives his vision. He cannot make much sense of the words, but the rotund porter is too respectful to say that out loud.

He stuffs his hook under his belt for easy access, repacks his stuff, offering to carry anything his companions are struggling with, and picks up his yoke. Then the porter moves over to Miu and sits himself down next to him, waiting for the seer to finish his meal.


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 29, 2019)

Once the others have acted I will climb back down and tell them *we should head north soon. We will find trouble if we tarry.*


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sitting on the ground, Miu opens his rucksack and pulls out a ruby red apple. He delicately slices the fruit apart and places a piece in his mouth.









*OOC:*


Eating a provision...
1D6 = [3] = 3
Almost good as new


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 29, 2019)

As Miu crunches down on his apple slice, he picks up a stick off the ground and draws the map anew from memory. 







"*Perhaps we should travel east along the road*," he says and points to the map with his stick. "*We* *make a break midway to the Yellow City, then travel North to the very center of this place?*"

*"But then again, these Ophilinones attacked us along the Red Road. We were out in plain sight, easily surprised. So that might not work after all..."*

Miu looks to the others. *"Any ideas?"*


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 29, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> Once the others have acted I will climb back down and tell them *we should head north soon. We will find trouble if we tarry.*




Miu nods his head.
*"Yes. Best to leave the road at once." *


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 29, 2019)

"Let us try another way... We shall head both for the creek and the Yellow city, and cross the area diagonally." Dubi Gan insisted. He found that in spite of himself he had felt a thrill in the battle. He had always considered himself a coward, avoiding conflict whenever possible. But perhaps there was more of his father in him than he realised. He had been sitting with Miu, pondering that while also trying to remember everything he knew about the Ophiliones and other known threats of the jungles.









*OOC:*


Anything I can roll to get some foreknowledge of something we might run into based on Dubi Gan's research?


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 29, 2019)

Ooc: since you don't know what is in there, any entry point works.  I'm perfectly fine with the diagonal plan.

@FitzTheRuke  give me a luck check, don't forget to reduce your luck by 1 afterwards.


----------



## Fradak (Aug 29, 2019)

Subötaï sits along a wall to rest after the combat. *"I could use some water. Do have the water skin?"* The lawyer knows when his services are needed and when to let the smarts guys do their job.


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 30, 2019)

*Let’s head north a bit following the jungle in a way then we can travel east a safe distance from the road. It will take us diagonally but make sure we do not get lost.*


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 30, 2019)

*"Yes, good idea,"* Pinpehlu says after each suggestion by his companions. The porter does not offer a preference, except when asked directly.

*"Are we going?"* He picks up his stuff and gets ready to move.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 30, 2019)

(OOC:  will post Dubi Gan's insight when/if luck check is made)

You head north then north east into the section of old town, seeking the blue palace.  The area is like a maze, and in more than one place you travel through weapons drawn, expecting an ambush... but no harm come to you.  

Frog Froth hears it first.  tink tink tink!... tink tink tink!.... tink tink tink...     The sound of metal hitting stone.  You approach carefully.  The sound doesn't stop, slowly gets louder as you get closer.  Now everyone can hear it.  It's just around a corner, whatever it is.  It is very regular, and unceasing.

Tink tink tink!... tink tink tink!... tink tink tink!...  tink tink tink!...  tink tink tink!...  tink tink tink!...  tink tink tink!... 

What do you do?


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 30, 2019)

I peer carefully around the corner with one of my eye stalks.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 30, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> I peer carefully around the corner with one of my eye stalks.



Ooc: I love it! Will post what you see asap.

edit:  I've had a player play a slugman and never think of that in 2 years of gaming...


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 30, 2019)

Frog Froth stretches their eyestalk as far as they can and peeks around the corner.  A strange scene is before you.

A six-foot tall, greenish mechanical being, which you believe is some type of golem (golemology being one of the arts of magic the Yellow City is best known for), is knocking on a door with a metal hand.  Said hand appears mangled somewhat, and yellow-metallic gleam is visible on it.  The place he is knocking, the door sill of a small but stout door (a postern of some type), had a dent in the spot it is knocking on, gouged in the rock by a _very_ long period of knocking.  Said spot is stained greed, as is the area around the feet of the golem.

Under its other arm, the golem is holding some kind of case, perhaps 1 feet long, made of a dark, well varnished wood. 

The building he is knocking on is a ruin - there is a single stone wall left, on which is the doorsill and the closed door.  Above the door is a small plaque, on which the address of the building is probably written (you are too far to see it now).  It is clear that the golem has been knocking at this door for centuries now.

What is the party doing?


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 31, 2019)

I relay what I saw to the rest of the group then sneak to be on the other side of the door the golem is knocking on. I make myself a little presentable and answer the door. *Yezzzzzz??? Who izzzziiitt?*


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 31, 2019)

My slugman eyestalks make way more sense for my high awareness then my being a cleric of the sacred bull unless I am just aware of the true nature of the world cough cough religion


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 31, 2019)

Dubi Gan stood by, watching the scene. He was still pondering the things he had read regarding creatures of the old city.









*OOC:*


I took a bit to post because I couldn't cut-and-paste still. Bun now I've got my laptop back! So here we go... _: 2D6 = [6, 1] = 7
 So with my 9 luck, which then drops to 8, that should be a success!


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 31, 2019)

> I relay what I saw to the rest of the group then sneak to be on the other side of the door the golem is knocking on.




As Frog Froth slips off again, Miu turns to the others:
*"Did he just say there's a giant golem... knocking on a door... And where's he run off to again? He's bound to get himself in trouble like that. Hurry, let's keep an eye on him."*

Miu follows Frog Froth at a distance, watching what he does.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 31, 2019)

OOC:  I will first post what Dubi Gan related from his research on the Blue Palace and the area.  You can assume that he's discussed this with you on the way.



In general, the Old town is a place where citizens of the Yellow city don't go. There are thieves, brigands, mad men, exiles, ghosts and spirits, as well as strange beasts.  However, it is seen as dangerous, not deadly - a few stout and experienced guards will see you through ... most of the times.  Not all those who venture in return.
Easily found valuables have all been looted away long ago.  However, there are stories of people still finding old caches of coins or strange artefacts.
Artefacts (not art*i*facts) are experimental magical items that "never caught on" - prototypes if you will.  While some are genuinely useful, most are basically collectibles that some slug men like purchasing at auctions.  Because of their prototype nature, figuring out what they do is tricky and sometimes dangerous.
The presence of large numbers of Ophilinone (ie the spider monsters) have been noted, mostly south of the Red Road.
 _- Sometimes, creatures building an abode in the Old Town do more than survive, and start thriving and  multiplying.  When they run out of food they start spreading, sometimes causing problems in the Yellow City itself.   Every few centuries a military expedition is mounted to deal with such a problem.  _

Also south of the Red Road is located the abode of the powerful Wizardress, Lady Avala - noted socialite and trouble-maker.  (The "have an affair with young noble who was supposed to marry an other young noble of another noble family to avert a war" kinda trouble).  You are 100% sure that her abode is _not_ the Blue Palace.
The Blue Palace:  it is named thus because it is painted in blue - not just any blue, but _ultramarine_ - the pigment made of crushed lapis lazuli.  However built this, over a millennia ago, must have been immensely wealthy.   Before it was abandoned many centuries ago, it started as a slugman palace, but also served as a temple, an infirmary, a house for the mad.  The blue has fallen off in many places, but it is said that the ceiling painting of midnight skies and stars is still intact.  This ceiling has strange magical properties, and is also useful for those wishing to know the location of stars a millennia ago...


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 31, 2019)

*“Perhaps it’s one of those artefacts,”* whispers Pinpehlu, *”And it was created to wear down a door that was said to be impossible to get through...”*

The porter moves to see what is going on, trying to remain silent and mostly out of sight.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 31, 2019)

The golem, once Frog Froth opens the door (with some efforts), hands the slugman the box without a word.  The hand the golem had been using to knock on the door is clearly partially worn down.   

The box says  "To Dru Ti the elder, from LuhaGala, House of Wind".

@wingilbear you have no idea who Dru Ti (a human name) or LuhaGala (a slugman name) are, but the House of Wind is a slugman noble house, located in the Old Clay district, just north of the Grain District.  The box has a certain heft to it - there is clearly something somewhat heavy inside the box.

As Frog Froth is examining the package, the golem pivots and, with many a squeak, starts marching straight south.   

What do you do?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 31, 2019)

*OOC:*


How much does Dubi Gan know about Golems? (Or does that require another luck test?)


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 31, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How much does Dubi Gan know about Golems? (Or does that require another luck test?)




OOC:  a bit more than a regular scholar would just because they are quite common in the yellow city, ie you picked things up just by osmosis.

Lesser golems, made of flesh, wood or clay, are often use for labor or general security.  They sometimes go bezerk in combat so they aren't quite reliable for that - if a fight is expected, the Houses will use something else.

Greater Golems, nearly impervious to magic and physically powerful, are the "nuclear weapons" of the Noble houses, even a lesser one will have one or two stone golems at the ready to start wrecking things if a dire situation came up.  They are usually made of stone or metal.  Only Noble Houses are allowed to have them in the Yellow City - in the rest of Yoon Suin such restrictions do not apply.  But only the Yellow City would field over a hundred(!) Greater Golems if needed. It's one of the reason no one goes to war with the Yellow City - do you want to fight 100 Golems backed up by thousands of mages?  I didn't think so.

Then there are the "experimental" golems - golems made of other materials.  Their powers are not well known and kept secret by their owners, and are a bit of a wild card.  The House of Brass, for example, owns a sea water golem.  How powerful is it?  No one has dared find out.

Lastly there are clockwork golems, lesser ones that are pretty fragile, and battle-ready greater clockwork golems, that are powered by an implanted soul. (see illustration) 

THIS golem... well it doesn't fit.  It's clearly not a clockwork golem.  You would say it's a Greater Golem being made of some metal, but it's much too small for that (it's a little bit taller than 6 feet, not the 9-12 feet you expect)

(again, illustration is _not_ the golem knocking at the door)


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 31, 2019)

*I dare say mr golem how would you like a job?* I yell at the retreating stomping figure


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 1, 2019)

The golem shows no signs of hearing or heeding you as it makes its way south.  

CLUNK! squeak! CLUNK! squeak! CLUNK! squeak! CLUNK! squeak!CLUNK! squeak! CLUNK! squeak! CLUNK! squeak!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 1, 2019)

*"Should we follow?"* asked Dubi Gan before realising that he was technically in charge and so he corrected himself to, *"We should follow that gollem! Come on!"*

He realised that he had no reason to think that the gollem would lead them to their quarry. This was most likely a distraction from their quest, but it intrigued him so much that he pushed the thought from his mind and began to follow, sword in hand.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 1, 2019)

The golem stomped south, only changing its course to avoid obstacles it could not easily push through.  As soon as he hit the Red Road however, he turned left (ie, east, following said road towards the Yellow City. 

Does the group keep following?

@wingilbear the box is made of varnished iron wood and reinforced with bronze fitting - a stout box made with care, but not ridiculously fancy.   Whatever is inside is not shifting around.   Encumbrance value =2.


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 1, 2019)

I follow our intrepid leader giving the box to our porter *best opened with shield in hand I think*


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 1, 2019)

Pinpehlu smiles and stashes the box amongst the other luggage he is carrying, then starts following the wizard with only a quizzical look at his lawyer friend.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 1, 2019)

The golem marches on westward.  It's not hard to follow, going at a good pace but making lots of noise, it's metal feet clanging on the hard road.  However, no one comes to investigate.  The creature is now entering the Yellow City Proper...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 1, 2019)

*"Hmm."* mused Dubi Gan out loud to those following him, *"This seems to be a distraction from our task. But I am curious as to where this gollem is going. It is not what I have paid you to do, but if you will indulge me, I would like to follow for a little longer."*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 1, 2019)

*I believe it to be returning to its masters at the slugman guild of wind. Few of us if any would be welcome there. We are under your employ dubi and thus it is ultimately up to you. *


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 1, 2019)

*"Yes — if I were to venture a guess — I believe the golem was simply tasked with the delivery of this box, by LuhaGala of the House of Wind. However.... after all this time.... to the point that the building had turned to ruin, who knows if this LuhaGala is still alive." *


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 1, 2019)

*People die buildings fall but the house still lives. the golem has masters it will return to even if they do not recognize it.*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 1, 2019)

*"If it does return to the House of Wind, perhaps Frog Froth can inquire on records for when it left."* said Dubi Gan, his curiousity truly piqued. He thought for a moment and added, *"Of course, do not mention the package."*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 1, 2019)

*I will do as you ask but I am not well liked by my kin. Alas, perhaps I can finally have a passable cup of tea.*


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 1, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *"If it does return to the House of Wind, perhaps Frog Froth can inquire on records for when it left."* said Dubi Gan, his curiousity truly piqued. He thought for a moment and added, *"Of course, do not mention the package."*




*"I entirely agree. Do not mention the box, only that we found the golem. Also, when we have a moment, I would love to have a look at that box you have there. I believe I could gain some insight if what's inside is magical."*









*OOC:*


 I'd like to use *Second Sight* when we have a chance.
_Second Sight — Use of this allows the detection of magic. On a successful Test you focus your inner eye and all sorcerous activity glows faintly for a moment._


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 1, 2019)

*If we speed up we could walk with the golem and provided we don’t impede it, it shouldn’t notice us and then we could go to the house of wind and say we found their lost golem and brought it back to them.*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 1, 2019)

@tuffghost12 give me a check.

You speed up and easily catch up with the golem, who matches on forward.  As you cross into the edge of the Yellow City (a rough place), would be foot-pads give you a wide berth - an armed slugman with armed followers _and_ a golem?  Hard pass.  A few bored street urchins start following you.

As you move through the district towards the shore, the amount of tag along increases.  More street urchin, but also unemployed laborers and mercenaries, passer bys, servants on break, wandering Lamarakhis.  No single element, not even the golem, is worth of following, but a strangely armed slugmen with foreigners, a armed apprentice, a seer AND a golem!  Something good is bound to happen.  By the time you reach the shore, even another slugman (a peculiar sort, with a shuffling gate and one eye stalk longer than the other) is following the group of gawkers, who now measures  several dozens.  Some of the urchins are excitedly telling the others that you came out of the _old city_! 

The crowd could be a bit of a concern, but right now the party members are more concerned by a sudden realization - the golem is still walking resolutely on the Red Road, and is about to step on the Red Bridge.... which collapses centuries ago.  You have mere moments to intervene if you wish.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> @tuffghost12 give me a check.












*OOC:*


It's a 2d5 roll under, right?
2D6 = [6, 1] = *7*
Second Sight is *6*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 1, 2019)

*"Pinpehlu! The golem is not very large. Perhaps you can hold it before it falls into the river!"* cried Dubi Gan.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> the golem is still walking resolutely on the Red Road, and is about to step on the Red Bridge.... which collapses centuries ago. You have mere moments to intervene if you wish.




Panicking, Miu takes his rope out of his rucksack and tries to tie the gollem's legs together!


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 1, 2019)

tuffghost12 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> It's a 2d5 roll under, right?
> ...




OOC:  You made it because your base skill is 5, you have +1 for your advanced skill _and_ you have +1 for your epop staff.  

The rushing is not particularly a good condition to examine the box.  However, you are sure of a few things.  First there is definitely something magical in the box.  Not powerful but... something.  Second, the box seem to have some kind of magic muffling capacity - you would know much more if the box was open


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 1, 2019)

*I am going to try and stop them, maybe open the box and we can give them the empty box and tell them they need to retry on the delivery.* I dart up to the golem *servent stop! The wind clan commands it!*


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> The rushing is not particularly a good condition to examine the box. However, you are sure of a few things. First there is definitely something magical in the box. Not powerful but... something. Second, the box seem to have some kind of magic muffling capacity - you would know much more if the box was open




Miu will mention this to the others at a more opportune moment...


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 1, 2019)

Oof, a lot of things to mention at once.

@tuffghost12 you are too busy with the rope to take a second look at the content of the box.  I'm not going to make you make a further check - you're assisting and deploying rope

@JustinCase make a strength check (or come up with a clever plan  )

@Fradak what is subotai doing?

@FitzTheRuke  are you helping with the rope or are you trying something else?

@wingilbear the box is tightly packed with straw.  After you yank it out, you find a strange object - made of brass, a few ... bulbs or sphere, interconnected with metal tubes.  You have no idea what it is or what it's for.  It's about the size of a grapefruit.  It doesn't look super fragile, but it's not particularly sturdy either.

You look up and shout commands at the golem, but to no avail - it is single mindedly marching up the bridge.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 2, 2019)

*"Watch our possessions,"* Pinpehlu says to his companions as he drops the yoke from his shoulders and rushes forwards, a few meters past the marching golem. 

Then he turns, and says with a short bow, *"The Old Bridge is out. There is a new one over there," *he points to his right, *"So I'll have to stop you if you insist on going forward."*

The porter takes a deep breath and braces himself to stop a golem -- the thought alone is daunting!









*OOC:*


Do I add my full Strength this time? If not, substract 2 from my roll:
Pinpehlu strength check: 2D6+9 = [1, 5]+9 = 15


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 2, 2019)

OOC:  woah that's not what I imagined you would do, so let's roll with it!   In Troika, monsters don't have advanced skill in general, but this is something gm have to use discretion, in some cases some creatures with "ok" combat skills should be particularly good at some tasks. I think you would agree with me that golems are in general strong creatures.  So based on all this, I'm assigning it a modified score of 10.  

The rotund man leans against the golem.  It does not strike at you, it simply pushes forward.  You almost manage to stop it.  There is a murmur among the onlookers - just slowing down a golem is impressive, can he succeed?

golem strenght check vs pinpehlu: 2D6+10 = [1, 5]+10 = 16
 

No.  It is very close, but the metal being has imply more mass and more importantly, more _traction_ than Pinpehlu, who is slowly forced back.   You are now maybe 20 feet from the edge of the bridge.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 2, 2019)

*"Err," *says Pinpehlu with more than a little concern in his voice. *"A hand, please, friends?"*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 2, 2019)

I stash the object and rush up to the golem drawing two of my swords. I stand on the other side of the porter and stab my swords into the ground giving the man something to push against.


----------



## Fradak (Sep 2, 2019)

In the history of short rest, its was a short one. Subötaï was enjoying the moment when, suddenly, they started running. *"But what about the Blue Palace?"* Well, this mission derailed quickly, he thought while catching up with the others.

Now, how to stop a golem? This formidable machinery looks inmovable. But maybe if we oil it up...
Subötaï throws his flask of oil at the golem's feet.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 2, 2019)

The crowed ooooohed  as Frog Froth drew their sword and rushed at the golem.  Was the slugman about to enter battle?  But no.   Some groaned in disappointment as the slugman looked to stab the ground but found few opportunities to do so, the bridge being made of stone. 

The crowed then aaaaaahed as Subotai oiled the ground at the golem's feet - it started skidding, and finally Pinpehlu was able to stop it to a stand still!   Urchins cheered and the adult began talking animatedly.

But this was not a permanent solution - eventually Pinpehlu would tire, and the golem would surge forward....


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 2, 2019)

> But this was not a permanent solution - eventually Pinpehlu would tire, and the golem would surge forward....




Miu stands beside Pinpehlu and begins to push.
*"Come on! If we work together, we can topple this golem over. Then I can tie this rope around its legs and stop it from moving altogether." *


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 2, 2019)

*And then what?* I work on helping to push the golem


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 2, 2019)

Miu turns to Frog Froth, both of them pushing the golem alongside Pinpehlu.
*"Absolutely no idea. Arrr... But this will... buy us some time. Then we can think it over."*

Then to himself, he says a little too loudly:
*"What have we gotten ourselves into..."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2019)

Dubi Gan realised that he was gawking like the other onlookers and he snapped into action. He grabbed an end to the rope and moved to the other side of the golem, his feet slipping a bit on the oily stones. *"Tip it over!"* he suggested.









*OOC:*


Is there some kind of group check?


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 3, 2019)

The situation became a stalemate - efforts to trip the golem were successful, but it would only get up.  Pinpehlu had to be careful not to step on the oil lest he lose his grip too.   The golem was not clever - it did not attempt to circumvent the obstacle, which it understood to be mobile, only go ahead onto the bridge (and, quite possibly, fall off it).  But it did not tire either.  You estimate that you may be able to keep it at bay a few minutes - maybe 15 if you really pace yourself.  But the current situation will not last forever.  




Here is a rough sketch of the situation.  I've ruled that Miu is _pulling_ on it with a rope.   There are a few dozen bystanders (I didn't feel like drawing all of them), including a slugman and a Lamarhakhi boat.


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 3, 2019)

_*LuhaGala*_* of the House of Wind commands you to sit!*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 3, 2019)

Dubai Gan sighed, *" IF we cannot find a way to subdue it soon, we must give up! This has been too much of a distraction from our mission, as interesting as it may be."*

He looked around for something else to do...









*OOC:*


How high is the bridge? If we got the boat under, for example, does it look like the golden would just fall through it, or would it fall into it? How about us if we went along?


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 3, 2019)

*"Can anyone please fetch someone from the House of Wind to stop this thing," *Pinpehlu pants, struggling to keep the golem from moving forward.









*OOC:*


If the golem doesn't respond to Frog Froth, of course.

I love that drawing, by the way. Particularly the little boat.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 3, 2019)

@FitzTheRuke   The boat could carry the golem yet, but it's getting the golem on board that would be difficult.  The drop from the bridge to the water is about 20 feet.  You are no engineer, but you are afraid that if the metal golem was to fall from the bridge onto the boat it would go straight though due to momentum.  

The slugman watching from the side steps forward following Pinpehlu's exclamation and addresses Frog Froth:

* "Hello, I am Baga Vo, formerly of the house of Sea.  I would be happy to go fetch a representative of the House of Wind, but this cannot take anything less than half an hour.  I would have to get there, convince them to come over etc... you know how it is.  But I will do this for you, or assist in any way.  For a modest fee of course". * 

You are pretty sure you don't have half an hour.

The slugman doesn't look particularly strong, but after you stare for a moment he adds  *"well the least I can do is this"* - he points and his servant - a stout, middle-aged man with a mace that Pinpehlu recognized as a retired dock worker - goes and grabs the rope along Miu.    *"Well that is a few more minutes.  I could have given you a high quality grease for the floor - marvelous idea, well done - but alas it would take me even longer to fetch my materials, don't live nearby.  And golems are notoriously difficult to affect by magic, and I don't think any of my spells would be of use any way... we need a plan". *


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 3, 2019)

*Give him the box! And come up with a better plan!*


----------



## Fradak (Sep 3, 2019)

_"This is ridiculous"_ thought the Lawyer. But the employer really wanted his Golem... Fine.

As an expert swordsman, Subötaï had the bad habit to see the world through this sole prism: cut things down. He studied the bridge itself. Was it made of wood? If yes, with some well placed sword strikes on those old beams supporting the bridge, the whole platform could maybe slide into the river and become a raft, with the Golem already on board. With some paddling, we could maybe reach the other bank and then, the employer could continue to follow the Golem wherever he wanted. Maybe.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 3, 2019)

Dubi Gan gave Frog Froth a quick, stern look for mentioning the box. He knew that there was little that he could do to 'command' a slugman, but he hoped that Frog Froth would remember to honour their agreement. To be fair, this was never part of the agreement, nit any plan that he had made. No, it was just a curiosity and one that was, perhaps, starting to cost him more than it was worth.

*"This is pointless."* he decided. *"Let it go."*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 3, 2019)

@Fradak The broken bridge, unlike the alarmingly rickety new bridge, is made of stone. You can easily reach the water level via narrow stairways.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 3, 2019)

*Box?* inquired Baga Vo.

Ooc: I will let a few people react before determining fate of the Golem.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 3, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *"This is pointless."* he decided. *"Let it go."*




Miu is pulling at the rope tied around the golem. His hands feel like they're burning, the rope twisting and rubbing against his skin. He doesn't know how much longer he can continue...

Overhearing Dubi Gan's suggestion to abandon the golem, he readies himself to let go of the rope —_ if _they choose to do so.


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 4, 2019)

*What you want to just let it go?!? The wind clan offered 1000 rupees to anyone who brought their golem back in good condition! Think of the money you just want to let it go!? *Let’s see what these observers think of that...


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 4, 2019)

*"A thousand rupees!"* exclaimed Baga Vo.  He raised his voice and said as loudly as he could *"One Rupee each for each person who helps!  Come on, grab that rope!"*

Within moments, dozens are holding on, and their combined strength is more than sufficient to hold the golem in place.  An older Lamarakhi looks shrewdly at the group.  *"For 50 rupees I can get  you a boat in 2 minutes.  You want that golem to cross the river, yes?" *


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 4, 2019)

*Ten rupees and you can buy my cut, this golem has caused me nothing but trouble. *


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 4, 2019)

*An extra 5 will buy you a vision from the seer.*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 4, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> *Ten rupees and you can buy my cut, this golem has caused me nothing but trouble. *



OOC:  To whom is Frog Froth offering this?


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 4, 2019)

Ooc more of a general statement but aimed at the person offering to get us a boat.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 4, 2019)

*"deal!" * The Lamarakhi elder walked to the edge of the bridge and, in a voice that carried - started furiously haggling with the boatsmen.  You had no idea what was said, but with less than 2 minutes some sort of deal was struck.  The boat started approaching the base of the bridge, and the old Lamarakhi ordered - first in Lamarakhi, then in the Trade Tongue, for the golem to be allowed to slowly go forward.   

The metal being kept walking forward and went over the edge.  This was a tricky moment, as it jerked the crowd forward and there was oil on the ground, but they managed to recover.  The golem was carefully lowered onto the boat.  As soon as it landed, it seemed to recognize, somehow, that it was on a boat and stood still.

Baga Vo addressed Frog Froth.  *"A bold offer!  I have one too, perhaps not so bold, but hear me out.  For a 10% cut, I will take care of paying off these laborers and urchins and will escort the golem - and the Lamarakhi because they will want to come along - to the house of Wind.  Let us hope it's where it's going!  I will then negotiate a finder fee for you, pay off the Lamarakhi and deposit the funds for you at  your House.  What was your name again, and from what house?   I live in the Mercury Tower in the Old Quarters.  Is this agreeable?"*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 4, 2019)

*A moment to discuss with my compatriots, friend...* out of earshot hopefully *seems too good to be true. I just wish to wash my hands of the matter and keep moving to find the blue castle. someone has a friend they could list as the drop off or I could say the house of the sacred bull perhaps?*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 4, 2019)

OOC:  The Shrine of the Bull of Battle is your temple (and you would trust them to deal with such a matter fairly well), your House is the House of Leaves.


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 4, 2019)

My house doesn’t like me and so would probably be unwilling to protect me if this guy finds out I have been lying about all the monies. If we give a fake name we are protected but would get no reward if it is true and vice versa for our true names and residences. Personally I am leaning towards giving them the name dar mang, and tell them to inquire at the temple of the sacred bull.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 4, 2019)

OOC:  Other institutions the group has access to:

Dubi Gan:  your best bet is where your father and uncle work, the Fellowship of the Hidden Road, an exploration society - your uncle, Pala Gan, has quite a fair bit of pull there.

Pinpehlu:  Your Union would gladly hold on to money for you, although there will probably be a processing fee, got to pay your dues!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 4, 2019)

Dubi Gan said to the Baga Vo, *"The House of Wind made this offer long ago, and may be reluctant, or even unable to pay, due to their current standing. I trust you will negotiate hard with them on our behalf. I am Dubi Gan, and you may drop our share with my uncle Pala Gan, at the Fellowship of the Hidden Road. You will, of course, deduct your expenses as expected, but I mean to see a profit. This business has taken too much of our time today. Do we have a deal?"*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 4, 2019)

Baga Vo looks at Dubi Gan and says "*Ahhh, you wish to keep politics out of this eh?  Very wise of you.  And given my standing with my house, there will not be entanglement from my part either.  You've chosen your companions well, Frog Froth.*"  

The slugman smiled and added *"Besides, now I have an excuse to meet the famous Pala Gan, back form the mysterious Occidentalia!  What a most profitable day indeed!"

"I will negociate as well as I can - I am getting a cut, and I don't want to anger those Lamarakhi.  Speaking of which, they will depart without me if I don't hurry.  My servant will deal with these people here.  Go back on your wondrous mission!   Come visit me at the Tower of Mercury!"*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 4, 2019)

OOC:  Should you wish to return to the Old Town, can I assume that you will return where you last left, and will press on?


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah we head back and move on same plans as before.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 5, 2019)

So, you return  to the ruin where you found the Golem and his box.  You hear the occasional whooping call of the Ophilones in the distance southward, but nothing close.   Speaking of box... I don't think you've opened it yet.  Anyone?


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 5, 2019)

I opened it out of desperation thinking could use something in it to help the golem. Found some sort of orb oddity?


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 5, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> I opened it out of desperation thinking could use something in it to help the golem. Found some sort of orb oddity?




OOC:  oh I forgot that!  

Yes, some sort of metallic contraption.  It must be worth something...

(if someone has the Evaluate advanced skill, now is the time).


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 5, 2019)

I will also need an awareness check by _one_ person.


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 5, 2019)

I am quite aware and always watching so...

_: 2D6 = [1, 5] = 6


Which is a success because I needed 8 or less with my skill of 5 awareness 3?


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 5, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> I am quite aware and always watching so...
> 
> _: 2D6 = [1, 5] = 6
> 
> Which is a success because I needed 8 or less with my skill of 5 awareness 3?



correct - the party does not get turned around


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 5, 2019)

On our journeys any sign of the blue thingie? Otherwise we keep traveling on a diagonal


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 5, 2019)

Dubi Gan took a look at the strange orb that had been inside the box delivered by the golem. 

*"Hmm..."* he said, *"I may have seen something like this before in my research..."*









*OOC:*


My Evaluate is 2, my Skill 6, so below 8, and I get... 
: 2D6 = [4, 1] = 5
Also, Awareness (just Skill 6)...
_: 2D6 = [4, 5] = 9 
Not paying attention, I suppose.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 5, 2019)

Dubi Gan: You recognize this strange device as a mechanical heart, meant to be used by a golem. There was a fad about a 1000 years ago to make golem more "organic" with magical fluids pumping through carefully made veins etc. This fell out of favor, but the item still has some value.

If you were to break it and strip it for the precious metals, you could probably get a few hundred rupees. If it was sold intact at an auction (slugmen love auctions) it would sell for more. If you could find the _right_ buyer (a golemologist interested in this topic)… a few thousand rupees wouldn't be out of the question.

The least lucrative option would be to turn it over to the previous owner (the House of Wind) for a small reward, but it would put you in the good grace of a minor Noble House, which is something.

I will note – you did research specifically on this! - that objects found in the Old City are "finders keepers", by Yellow City Law. So legaly speaking, you don't have to return it. 

In brief, you definitely found treasure.


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 5, 2019)

Huzzah! Alright let’s keep moving.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 5, 2019)

"And here we are again," Mui says somewhat relieved to be back on their mission.

As Dubi Gan is examining the odd contraption, Miu is searching the surrounding area for a possible path in the dirt — hopefully _not_ heading toward the Red Road but deeper into Old Town. He's doing this only out of boredom as he waits. If no path is found, he's entirely content with heading North-East towards the center of Old Town, as originally planned.

@FitzTheRuke "Dubi Gan. Sorry to interrupt you... Maybe it's my poor memory, but I do believe you mentioned possessing a description of this Palace. Would you mind sharing some of these details? What do you know about this structure? Is there anything we should beware of as we approach it?"


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 6, 2019)

Re blue palace:   Dubi Gan knows that it's probably in decent shape given how well it's said to have been built.  Are there dangers around it?  Have potentially hostile foes taken residence in it?  Who knows!  But Dubi reminds the group that, for now, the goal is only to _find_ the palace, not go in it.

Re path:  Well in many places there are cobbled streets that have partially resisted the encroachment of nature.  And there definitely is evidence that ... someone or something is living here.  Signs of passage, an eaten fruit, a spent arrow.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 6, 2019)

Guided by Frog Froth's keen eyes, you manage to keep your intended path through the Old City.

You reach what would have been a major square a long time ago.  However, the street leading to it has been bared by a wooden palisade.  Access to the buildings surrounding the square have been blocked - entrances and windows filled with rubble or crude dab walls (a type of mud and twig construction).    Without scaling the palisade or the buildings, there is no obvious way to enter the square, although you could circumvent it if you so wished.

The wood making the palisade is at least a few years old, but this construction is clearly far more recent than the Old City itself.

Let me know what you are doing, and also everyone *please give me an awareness check* (or skill check if you don't have the awareness advanced skill).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 6, 2019)

Dubi Gan is happy to share all of this information with the group, in particular the options on how best to profit from the sale of the orb. 

*"But that is for later. Keep it safe for now. Let us continue on."*

Then they arrived at the wooden palisade.









*OOC:*


Is there any chance the Blue Palace is inside the palisade? Is there a door or a watchtower? You have my awareness, unless you mean for me to roll another.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 6, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is there any chance the Blue Palace is inside the palisade? Is there a door or a watchtower? You have my awareness, unless you mean for me to roll another.




You would have to get a better vantage point to be sure, but it's doubtful - you think that the palisade is not tall enough to hide the top of the palace.   It's a 3 story building noted for its grand ceilings (so 50 ish feet tall?), with an inner courtyard.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 6, 2019)

*OOC:*


Awareness Check::: 2D6 = [3, 5] = 8
That's on my awareness of 7.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mui steps close to the palisade and examines it.








*OOC:*


 Are there any cracks in the palisade to look and see what's on the other side?
And to get a head start — are there any bits at the top of the wall or buildings that I can throw my rope atop, so we can use to climb over.


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 6, 2019)

Success on awareness
_: 2D6 = [5, 3] = 8

*Building something implies intelligence, perhaps we may inquire with the locals about information that would aid us in our quest.*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 6, 2019)

@wingilbear As Miu starts walking forward, Frog Froth notices two things - first there are suspicious looking patches of earth here and there surrounding this area.  Miu is heading for one of them.   Second you spot a few sentries... small, thin men wearing little clothing and armed with bows.... one is peering over the palisade, a second is lying flat on top of a building, a third up on a hunter's next up in a tree...


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 6, 2019)

*Hey! Come back here! You think you can just walk away after telling me you slept with one of my wives?!? *I draw my swords *the three blessed sky gods... gave me these swords so I may rain righteous fury on their enemies! but I am sure they will understand a little side bloodshed. Forgiveness and all that. Don’t take another step!*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 6, 2019)

Dubai Gan was looking for a door when all this shouting began. He stood by, watching with a puzzled expression. He assumed it was some sort of code and wondered if it was meant for him as well, so he stood in moving, wondering if he would step on something.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 6, 2019)

Miu, wide-eyed and confused, stops in his tracks and turns around. He stops not because he understands Frog Froth's meaning, but because it sounds to him like the words of a madman. 

*"In all that is holy — what are you going on about?"*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 6, 2019)

i Calmly put away my swords and gutterly yell *oryaaaaaaahh* as I attempt to tackle miu hopefully landing away from the trapped ground. When we are up close and personal I whisper *it’s a trap!* If time permits I will add *bad ground *and *archers up high*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 7, 2019)

OOC:  I forgot to update the map:


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 7, 2019)

Also, how does Miu and the others react to this tackle/charge?


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 8, 2019)

Pinpehlu stands agape. 

*”Gone mad,”* he mutters, shaking his head. 

*”Someone restrain him, he must be cured from his Old Town fever!”*

The porter approaches cautiously, unsure how to handle this.


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 8, 2019)

*Gone mad you say?!? Fine fine let us depart and discuss this at length, but all of us have to go together.*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 8, 2019)

Wanting to avoid further trouble and confusion, Dubi Gan said, *"Let us go then. Everyone, please follow."*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 8, 2019)

Provided we turn a corner and reach a safe distance i scan the area for possible enemies and if we are safe tell them. *Ok sorry about all that the ground all around there was trapped and we were being watched by archers with evil intent. I feel we should move away from this place and forget the whole thing. Miu in particular should forget the whole thing.*


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 8, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> Miu in particular should forget the whole thing.




*"I'll do you this one curtesy... But next time, please don't approach me while yelling and swinging around those swords of yours. You almost gave me a heart-attack! For a moment, I was about to run further towards the palisade, out of sheer fright!"  *


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 8, 2019)

*I put the swords away although I was loathe to do so. I was trying to alert everyone that something was wrong while keeping our enemies unawares. You all should know I worship the sacred bull not the three sky gods. And that you may sleep with any of my wives.*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 8, 2019)

*I feel we need a safe word something we could say in such a situation to alert our party to danger but on the down low*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 8, 2019)

The party retreats out of bowshot range and huddles behind an old shrine to discuss their next move.   ie, what is the party's plan?


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 8, 2019)

*I say leave these jerks, the bow people that are fine with us walking into traps, and we keep searching elsewhere for our purple castle*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 8, 2019)

*"I would agree,"* suggested Dubi Gan, *"But I would hate to find that we searched for days when we could have simply asked. Let us be wary, but I think we should try a brief parlay."*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 8, 2019)

*How do you plan on going about that? *


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 8, 2019)

*"Well, I suppose we must approach with caution and call out to those on the wall."* said Dubi Gan in a tone that suggested that he didn't think it was a good idea either.


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 8, 2019)

*Anyone good at range perhaps they could do some cover fire if we need to make a hasty retreat. Also I feel we should not go inside no matter what they say.*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 8, 2019)

*"Agreed."*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 9, 2019)

The group looked at what they had.  To their mild dismay,they realized that no one had a ranged weapon, except perhaps a thrown knife or 2.

Subotai, with his armor and clear elocution, might be the best person for the job @Fradak


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 9, 2019)

Pinpehlu is still wary. Old Town fever was a thing, he was sure of it; didn’t his cousin tell him that a friend of the uncle of a neighbor of a fellow porter once claimed to have witnessed it, firsthand? 

*”Of course we can try to talk to these invisible ‘archers’,”* he says amiably. *”I can rush to your aid if things get too.. confusing.”*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 9, 2019)

We go back in. Wary of weird dirt and archers.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 9, 2019)

I will need awareness checks and etiquette checks please


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 9, 2019)

Knowing what I am looking for I once again spot something.

less than 8: 2D6 = [3, 4] = 7
 

but with the impression I made last time, my etiquette was found lacking...

_: 2D6 = [6, 6] = 12


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 9, 2019)

Dubi Gan looked about nervously for the hidden archers. Ah! There they were! He held his arms away from his body with his hands open in an universal gesture of parlay.









*OOC:*


Awareness: Skill 6: 2D6 = [1, 1] = 2
Etiquette: Skill 6: 2D6 = [4, 1] = 5


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 9, 2019)

*"Yes, I see them now..." *
Miu sees the archers as well and is both relieved and dismayed. For one, he is happy to know Frog Froth had indeed be trying to help him. But he also worried about these new strangers who can easily kill them from a distance with their bows... if they so choose. Let's hope for the best.









*OOC:*


Awareness(7): 2D6 = [2, 3] = 5
Etiquette(6):2D6 = [1, 1] = 2


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 9, 2019)

Pinpehlu is still wondering what they’re on about. And is that seer mad, too, or is he just playing along?









*OOC:*


Pinpehlu Awareness and Etiquette: 2D6+6 = [1, 6]+6 = 13
2D6+5 = [1, 5]+5 = 11
 I put it in CoyoteCode wrong, but the numbers are there.


----------



## Fradak (Sep 9, 2019)

*"Perhaps I can be of assistance?" * proposed the lawyer before addressing the hidden archers.

*"Hello there, noble archers! I do apologise no end for intruding your territory but, as you can easily observe, me and my fellow companions are, some may say, lost. I do so hope it is not an importune time to disturb your well deserved rest. May I pick your brain and ask you to point us in the right direction? Perhaps I could offer, as indemnity, this humble financial compensation, and by this way, seal a honest gentlemen agreement? I can assure you as soon as this question will be settled, you'll see us on our way. "*

Said Subötaï, his purse in hand.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 10, 2019)

One of the archers peers up from the wall.  His arrow is tipped with bone. Before he gets to speak, someone behind him cries *"Go away Slugman!  No Slugmen here! Go home".*   The archer shushes them then answers.

*"If you want to go to the city, go east, that way"* , as he points to your right (ie towards the Yellow City).

*"We're not interested in you coins.  But if you have goods to grade, we can talk.  Like food, or weapons"*

Behind him, voices again ring out *"Or any metal really"  "Do you think they have candles?"   "Twine!  Honey?  Sewing needles!"  "Palm wine!"*


----------



## Fradak (Sep 10, 2019)

*"Please, don't blame your friend, he his right, nobody likes Slugmen."* _Winks to Frog._ *"But don't mind this one, he is totally inoffensive."

"What about this beautiful knife? And some wine, as an offering to help you to forgive the Slugman presence."*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 10, 2019)

I am staying pleasant and quiet to hopefully aid with the negotiations


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 10, 2019)

Pinpehlu’s mouth is open with surprise. 

*”There’s people up there!”* he whispers loudly, then looking at Subotai. *”Did you... But you knew that,”* he corrects himself and closes his mouth.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 10, 2019)

The archer rubs his chin thoughtfully as someone behinds him whispers harshly *"how much wine?!?" *_ *"maybe they have soap? oh, or rat on a stick!"*_

He replies *"We can trade.   We will gladly accept the wine as a peace offering for the slugman."  *Another archer besides him pumps his fist and says again* "down with slugmen!"* and is shushed by the head archer.

He adds:*   "But for other things, you might need more than a single knife.  Do you want knowledge or opium?  Ours is really good".  *Behind him voices add _*"The best!"  "Remember that time Apu tore apart that Ophilone with his bare hands?!?"*_


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 10, 2019)

*"We may indeed have good to trade,"* said Dubi Gan, *"But we also seek information. What do you know of the surrounding area? Have you explored the Old City, or do you stay behind your palisade?"*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 11, 2019)

The head archer rubs his chins again.  *"We trade facts for items.  You have offered one knife.  More items, more facts, yes?"*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 11, 2019)

Whisper *I have a knife for trade if need be. They have yet to give any facts though...*


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 11, 2019)

*"I also have a knife to offer. And I'll throw in eight cash too. Does that suffice?"*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 12, 2019)

*"Very well"* intones the head archer.  *"Dajit, you go"
"Why me?!" *protested someone (presumably Dajit).
*"Because I don't like you"* answered the chief.

With much protest and a bit of whimpering, Dajit, a small, old man wearing a loincloth and some crude, ragged fur tunic, went over the palisade with the help of a rope ladder, which was promptly pulled back once he reached the ground.  *"Do you think they'll take him hostage?" *one voice asked.  *"We'll pepper them with arrows if they do"* answered another.  *"Won't we risk hitting Dajit?"* answered the first.  *"So?"* replied the second.  

Visibly concerned, Dajit hesitantly approached you, taking an oddly weaving path.  *"Uh... the goods please.  The chief will keep his word"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2019)

*"We have no plans to kidnap you."* Dubai Can assured the man, *"But we are not fools. We will present you with items of trade, but you will not take them until we have something of value before us in return."*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 12, 2019)

The chief crossed his arms.  *"It is said that those expecting betrayal are often not worthy of trust.  We shall see if the saying is true."*

He held up his hand, one finger extended

*"The Ophilones, the yellow-souled spiders, have grown bolder.  They come from the south.  They are cowards, but will use numbers to overwhelm you.  They will eat anything, including human flesh.  We have lost two hunters to them."*

He held up a second finger.

*"To the north, dwarves have been seen seen operating.  They only go out at nigh, and attempt to be unseen.  They set snares for small animals, and have conversations with hooded figures"*

He held up a third finger.

*"The Old town is inhabited by an old woman.  Some say she his a Sone, a powerful cannibal witch.  Some say she wears a dress of iron.  But last year, she saved one of our young hunters who was lost and had broken a leg.  She is not our foe."*

The Chief crossed his arms and looked at  you.


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 12, 2019)

We give them the goods then I pull out my sack of silver coins and jingle it. *Silver for information on the blue palace.*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2019)

Dubi Gan's face fell that none of this information directly tied to his quest, but he had to admit that it was useful to know. He nodded as they gave a knife to Dajit. Then Frog Froth spoke up and he had mixed feelings - they had already once refused coin - they had nowhere to spend it, and they did not like slugmen. But he held out hope that they might say something useful.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 13, 2019)

Dajit took, as respectfully as he could, the wine, the 3 knives and the few coins.  He recoiled in fear when Frog Froth spoke up, and backed away quickly towards the palisade. 

The chief spat on the ground  *"We don't want your bloody money slugman!  Goods for trade, or we are done!"  *While no one was aiming at anyone yet, arrows were being knocked.


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 13, 2019)

*lantern and a flask of oil for information on the blue palace. *I say calmly and slowly


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 13, 2019)

*"You have given us three pieces of information."* called Dubi Gan, eagre to get things back on track, *"Which is a fair trade for three knives. But what have you for the wine and coin? Perhaps something on the location of the Blue Palace would please us."*

He didn't really want to reveal their true mission to these people, but there seemed no indirect way to learn anything of it.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 13, 2019)

*"The wine, as stated, was a peace offering, which we accept.  As were the coins, I suppose. "*  He sighed and added *"I know not of this Blue Palace.  Our hunters do not wander very far, this is not a safe place. ".*

Dajit turns around and speaks up  *"I... I have heard of this palace.  There were rumors in the Yellow City it was a place of refuge.  I didn't find it.  I found here instead".*

OOC: Interesting both posts were written at the exact same time ha!


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 14, 2019)

We give them what we owe them and then we continue on our way? Onwards to more adventure.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 14, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> We give them what we owe them and then we continue on our way? Onwards to more adventure.



It will be needed soon so give me an awareness check please


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 14, 2019)

_: 2D6 = [3, 1] = 4

 Success


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 16, 2019)

The party leave the archers and their fortified camp behind, giving it a wide berth due to fear of further traps.  It is now late afternoon, but there is still a few hours of light left.  Heading north - west, Frog Froth's keen senses avoid them getting turned around, the trek is rather peaceful and uneventful for some time.  

In a clearing - a small square, perhaps there was a small market here once, but now it is an undulating surface with short bushes growing in patches - the group pauses.  There is a particularly strong vinegar like smell - quite pleasant actually, it reminds you of certain dishes popularized by travelers of the Hundred Kingdoms.

What does the party do?


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 17, 2019)

When stepping into this particular clearing, Miu is suddenly enwrapped in the smells of this place, closing his eyes and thinking of the wondrous foods of the Hundred Kingdoms. His favorite dish: egg noodles and a vinegary lentil sauce atop. Ideally, with a glass of wine beside. The thought makes him feel comforted and happy.

*"Well, this seems like a pleasant spot to set up camp for the night... Does anyone object? "*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 17, 2019)

*"I would have liked to have used more of the light,"* said Dubi Gan while putting his things down, *"But today was rather exciting enough. Let's rise as early as possible and see if we can make a longer day of it tomorrow."*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 17, 2019)

*Yes let’s set up camp here.*


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 17, 2019)

*"Good, good. We're all in agreement."*

Miu collects dead branches and twigs off the ground and builds a small campfire at the center of the clearing. It's modest fire, the bundle of wood burning poorly. But he drips a bit of oil from his lantern and the flames rise higher. He sits himself on the ground beside, and with a large sigh, begins to meditate.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 17, 2019)

At this point I would like everyone to roll awareness (or skill if you don't have it)


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 17, 2019)

Success

_: 2D6 = [1, 3] = 4

The holy bull has opened my eyes to many things


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 18, 2019)

*OOC:*


Awareness: 2D6 = [4, 6] = 10
Fail


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2019)

*OOC:*


Awareness: 2D6 = [1, 3] = 4
 vs Dubi Gan's Skill of 6. So pretty good, I suppose.


----------



## Fradak (Sep 18, 2019)

*"Nice place to rest, yes. But nobody's worried about the smell? Does it come from those plants? Or maybe someone is cooking in the area."*









*OOC:*


Awareness: 2D6 = [6, 2] = 8


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 18, 2019)

*We can investigate it quick before we settle down. We seem to have a little daylight left.*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 18, 2019)

As Miu bends down to pick some firewood, Dubi Gan hears Subotai's warning and adds "hey, that pile of sticks looks odd..."   As Miu pauses an instant, Frog Froth notes the pile shifting and shouts a warning.

The pile bursts open in a shower of sticks and debris!  The acidic smell becomes overwhelming, as a giant insect-like creature emerges.   Armed with two menacing pincers and a long tale with a peculiar ending, it rushes towards Miu, trying to pinch off a limb!

@tuffghost12 make an opposed combat check  
Vinegaroon attack vs Miu: 2D6+7 = [1, 4]+7 = 12
 

Everyone, what do you do?


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 18, 2019)

*Swordsman gotta do what swordsman gotta do.* Chop chop

_: 2D6+6 = [4, 2]+6 = 12


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> @tuffghost12 make an opposed combat check
> Vinegaroon attack vs Miu: 2D6+7 = [1, 4]+7 = 12












*OOC:*


Opposed Roll: 2D6+5 = [1, 2]+5 = 8
 A 1 and a 2... Miu ain't rollin well, haha.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 19, 2019)

OOC:  we've been forgetting to do damage rolls

damage vs Miu: 1D6 = [3] = 3
 
armor reduces the roll to 1, look at the chart, Miu takes 4 points of damage (saved partially by your armor again!)

defensive roll vinegaroon vs Frog Froth: 2D6+7 = [4, 1]+7 = 12
1D6 = [4] = 4
 

It is a tie!  Frog Froth, you have the choice to do a luck test to "break the tie" and do damage.  If you choose to do so, reduce your luck by 1 and roll for damage (1d6)


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 19, 2019)

I will do the luck test to break the tie, my luck is twelve so guaranteed success and now it is 11.

_: 1D6 = [2] = 2
for damage which means... 6 damage


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 19, 2019)

The thing's carapace is like boiled leather, turning your blade aside someone, but you still wound it (4 damage)

(BTW, you can also spend luck to increase you 1d6 damage roll by 2, needs a check)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 19, 2019)

Dubi Gan drew his sword and lunged in to help, thrusting at the Vinegaroon. 









*OOC:*


Sword: 2D6+7 = [4, 6]+7 = 17;  1D6 = [1] = 1


----------



## Fradak (Sep 19, 2019)

*"I wonder if it taste as good as it smells..." *said the Lawyer, unsheathing his longsword.









*OOC:*


Longsword: 2D6+9 = [3, 6]+9 = 18
1D6 = [6] = 6
Damage: 12


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 19, 2019)

I am content to keep that damage where it is for now. I am willing to keep on the offensive though if you need more rolls.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 19, 2019)

*"What is that thing?"* Pinpehlu says with more than a little fear tainting his words.

The rotund porter drops his yoke and all the stuff, and grabs his hook. Approaching carefully, he looks for an opportunity to hit the creature in between the attacks by his companions.









*OOC:*


Pinpehlu hook attack: 2D6+6 = [6, 3]+6 = 15
1D6 = [4] = 4
So if it hits, 2 damage.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 20, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Dubi Gan drew his sword and lunged in to help, thrusting at the Vinegaroon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vinegaroon defensive vs Dubi Gan: 2D6+7 = [4, 6]+7 = 17
1D6 = [6] = 6
 

It is also a tie!  This means no one takes damage, but, as with Frog Froth, you can spend do a luck test (it will reduce by 1 after that) and if you succeed you win the tie and land a hit!  So do you?


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 20, 2019)

Fradak said:


> *"I wonder if it taste as good as it smells..." *said the Lawyer, unsheathing his longsword.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




defensive roll vinegaroon vs Subatai: 2D6+7 = [5, 6]+7 = 18
1D6 = [2] = 2
 

Astonishingly, this is _also_ a tie. (3 in a row, wow).  As explained above, you can do a luck test to break the tie, if you do so you land a hit (if you pass) and your luck goes down by 1.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 20, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> *"What is that thing?"* Pinpehlu says with more than a little fear tainting his words.
> 
> The rotund porter drops his yoke and all the stuff, and grabs his hook. Approaching carefully, he looks for an opportunity to hit the creature in between the attacks by his companions.
> 
> ...




OOC:  ... I don't know what the odds are of this happening, but we've now had 4 ties in a row.  wow.

Vinegaroon defensive vs pinpehlu: 2D6+7 = [5, 3]+7 = 15
1D6 = [6] = 6
 

As explained above, you can do a luck test to break the tie, if you do so you land a hit (if you pass) and your luck goes down by 1. 

@tuffghost12 Your companions rush to your defense, and the creature drops you to face them.  It moves fast, and while you're sure Frog Froth landed a blow, there are so many leaves, dirt and sticks flying through the air you're not quite sure what is going on.  Do you join the melee or back off, or something else?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2019)

*OOC:*


With my terrible danage roll I think Dubi Gan is happy just not to die.[/b]


----------



## Fradak (Sep 20, 2019)

*OOC:*


Luck: 2D6 = [2, 2] = 4
 Luck: 7/8


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 20, 2019)

*OOC:*


Pinpehlu spends a luck point, too. He's now at 10/11 luck.

Pinpehlu luck roll: 2D6 = [6, 5] = 11


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 20, 2019)

Luck driven fight here


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 20, 2019)

The creature's carapace turns away Dubi Gan's blow, but Pinpelhu and Subotai manage to connect, although perhaps not as well as they wished.   Pinpelhu gouges the thing somewhat, while Subotai's mighty blow, which could have cleaved a man in half, is partially turned away, although the beast lets loose a mighty shriek as the sword still inflicts significant damage.

Pinpelhu damage adjusted for armor:  2
Subotai's damage adjusted for armor:  8


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 20, 2019)

What’s next? How is this thing looking?


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 20, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> What’s next? How is this thing looking?



I'm giving @tuffghost12 a chance to reply.  The vinegaroon is looking in bad shape, Subotai's blow was telling, even though it was partially turned by its carapace.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 20, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> I'm giving @tuffghost12 a chance to reply.  The vinegaroon is looking in bad shape, Subotai's blow was telling, even though it was partially turned by its carapace.




Miu sees an opportunity to strike the creature while it’s distracted fighting the others. He quickly removes his shield, lifts his staff with both hands, and stomps it down on a soft spot in the insect’s body. 








*OOC:*


Opposed
_: 2D6+5 = [1, 5]+5 = 11
Damage
_: 1D6 = [1] = 1
(that's 2 damage with my staff)


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 20, 2019)

tuffghost12 said:


> Miu sees an opportunity to strike the creature while it’s distracted fighting the others. He quickly removes his shield, lifts his staff with both hands, and stomps it down on a soft spot in the insect’s body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC:  good roleplay, but I don't think that the staff requires 2 hands to use.

Vinegaroon defence vs Miu: 2D6+7 = [5, 1]+7 = 13
1D6 = [6] = 6
 

OOC:  Good roleplay, but you don't need 2 hands to use a staff.  As this is not a tie, and not in your favor, that shield would really make a difference here, so I'm going to allow you to retroactively change that (not fair to punish you in a new system IMO) 

Miu rushes in, only to be almost impaled by the beast's pincer!  You take 6 points of damage.  (or 8, if  you really do want to not have used the shield)

END OF ROUND 1.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 20, 2019)

ROUND 2:

The Vinegaroon, very hurt and surrounded by foes, lashes out with his tail - the bulb at the end pulses and sprays a liquid that burns the skin!  The scent of vinegar becomes overwhelming.

Everyone give me a luck test.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 20, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> OOC: Good roleplay, but you don't need 2 hands to use a staff. As this is not a tie, and not in your favor, that shield would really make a difference here, so I'm going to allow you to retroactively change that (not fair to punish you in a new system IMO)












*OOC:*


 Thanks! I'll stick with the shield...
Ouf, even with the shield, that was painful. 
luck: 2D6 = [4, 5] = 9


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 21, 2019)

Surprised the beast isn’t running for it
<=11: 2D6 = [2, 1] = 3

And with the success is my luck down another point?


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 21, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> Surprised the beast isn’t running for it
> <=11: 2D6 = [2, 1] = 3
> And with the success is my luck down another point?




Yes.  Luck does "heal" with rests however.

edit:  As far as your first comment, that's quite reasonable (there are no "attacks of opportunity" in Troika!) but from it's perspective it's surrounded by people so it feels it can't run, so instead it's using this tactic.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 21, 2019)

*OOC:*


Luck: 2D6 = [1, 5] = 6 Made it! Luck 7/9


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 21, 2019)

*Let’s back off a moment, if it charges we can counterattack. *I pull back a little while keeping my swords ready


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 23, 2019)

*OOC:*


Pinpehlu luck check: 2D6 = [1, 2] = 3
Brings my luck to 9/11


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 23, 2019)

OOC:  just waiting for @Fradak 's roll and...


----------



## Fradak (Sep 23, 2019)

*OOC:*


Here it comes Luck: 2D6 = [3, 1] = 4 6/8


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 24, 2019)

acid damage: 1D6 = [2] = 2
 

Everyone takes acid 2 damage.  Everyone has a few holes in their clothes, marks on their armor etc (no game effect, just sucks).   Miu, however, is hit right in the face, and falls to the ground screaming.   The beast, still shrieking and leaking ichor, runs away in the forest.

The party spray Miu in the face with their waterskins to remove the acid, but the damage is already done.  Miu's smooth, beautiful face is now pitted and stained.  Although none of you are willing to tell him just yet, you all know that this will leave scars all over.   Thankfully, his eyes were spared.

 (and now we know how he became to look like that!)  

You figure that this area is probably a good place to sleep, seeing how a dangerous predator use to reside here!  (I'm just assuming that the old plan is still in effect, let me know if it's changed)

SLEEPING AND HEALING OVERNIGHT.  

I will need from everyone


Awareness check and *let me know which watch* (1, 2 or 3rd) you are taking
Roll 2d6 for overnight stamina healing (also, if you want to eat a provision, heal another 1d6)
Roll 2d6 for overnight luck "healing" (it comes back  yay!).  For further luck healing you need pocket gods, which are basically like a little mini shrine/sacrifice you can make to gain a tiny bit of luck.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2019)

With all the excitement of the day, Dubi Gan felt like he was not tired. He offered to take the first watch and sat looking into the growing gloom, wondering if tomorrow would find them at the doors of the Blue Palace.









*OOC:*


Alertness: 2D6 = [5, 3] = 8
 against a skill of 6, I believe.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Sep 24, 2019)

*OOC:*


overnight stamina: 2D6 = [4, 3] = 7
provision: 1D6 = [3] = 3

overnight luck: 2D6 = [4, 6] = 10






Sitting beside the fire, Miu tears his undershirt in thin strips and delicately wraps it around his face. 
*"My apologies... I don't believe I'll be keeping watch tonight."*

Miu chuckles. *"It's been an eventful day, to say the least..."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2019)

*"By all means, rest my friend."* said Dubi Gan, hoping that he wouldn't be blamed for whatever scars they would find when the bandages were removed. Best to appear kind and concerned, not that he didn't feel a little bit guilty. He pushed that feeling aside, though.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 24, 2019)

Pinpehlu sits by Miu for a while, feeling helpless as he cannot aid the healing any more. He does not know what to say, either, so he just sits there.

*"I'll take the last watch. I'm used to getting up early."* With that he eventually settles down to sleep.









*OOC:*


Third watch. 
Pinpehlu: 
Awareness 2D6+6 = [3, 2]+6 = 11
Stamina healing 2D6 = [4, 3] = 7
Luck healing 2D6 = [1, 5] = 6 
So back to full stamina and luck (18/18 and 11/11). Awareness is success (5 is below 6).


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 24, 2019)

*2nd watch for me. *
<=8: 2D6 = [5, 2] = 7
success

Health to full
_: 2D6 = [5, 6] = 11

Luck to full
_: 2D6 = [1, 3] = 4

Lasting effects from adventuring rolls with the acid damage kind of cool especially for a one shot.

*Before we rest what is the plan for tomorrow?*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2019)

Before the others turned in, Dubi Gan told them, (drawing it on the ground with a stick), *"I think it will be best if we continue diagonally to the North-East corner, then follow the Creek west. If we reach the jungle without spotting the Blue Palace, we will cross diagonally again, this time heading South-East."*

He drew an X on his crude dirt-map with the top bars attached along the creek.


----------



## Fradak (Sep 25, 2019)

Subötaï does a quick check of the area, poking any pile of wood he finds with his sword before joining the others. He looks for a corner and doffs the most unconformable parts of his armor before laying.

But as he sees Miu near the fire, he tries to cheer him up with a *"To be honest, who wants to pay for a vision of his doomed fate coming from a baby face?"* Then he starts inspecting the pieces, cursing when he finds acid marks.









*OOC:*


Awareness: 2D6 = [4, 1] = 5


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 26, 2019)

NOTE:  
1:  Everyone who hasn't eaten a provision must eat one before bedtime (so keep tract), it's not healthy to not eat at all

2:  The following will happen during the third watch, but for simplicity's sake and also because you retired early, everyone has had the healing mentioned above (ie you've had your long rest already)


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 26, 2019)

It is dark, and Pinpehlu is keeping watch, a small fire going.  The place is... oppressive.  You are use to the heat, but you can't say you are comfortable.  There are more bugs, more frogs croaking in the distance, more... life.  Your fire illuminates your small clearing/square, but beyond that is darkness.

You see eyes... between the trees.  Someone is watching you.  Someone with warty skin and a long, hooked nose, wearing a reddish-brown cloak.  She - you get the impression it's a she, you are not sure - realized that she has been spotted, and she quickly but quietly retreats, heading due west.  @JustinCase , what do you do?


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 26, 2019)

Pinpehlu sits quietly, feeling ill at ease. He is used to early mornings, before the sun comes up, before most people are awake, but that is in the city and this place is.. different. Intense. Oppressive. And it's not the bugs or the sounds of nature all around, although the porter is sometimes startled by another such noise. No, there seems to be something else afoot.

And then the eyes.

For what seems like an eternity, Pinpehlu can't breath. Staring at the eyes, other details appear; a large hook nose, skin that is marred with warts, a cloak in earthen colors... 

_Must be a witch_, Pinpehlu thinks to himself, and just as he fears that she has put a spell on him, she vanishes and the porter can breath again.

*"Subotai," *he whispers, poking his friend with his foot, *"I think I saw a witch! She was watching us. What should we do? Do you think she blames us for the golem?"*

Pinpehlu whispers several more of his fears, hoping that the lawyer can decide on the appropriate action.









*OOC:*


Not going off to chase a hag alone, no sir! 

Btw, Pinpehlu must've eaten a provision. He needs his energy. So that brings him to *Provisions*: 5/6


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 26, 2019)

While Dubi Gan was on watch, he realised that he was hungry and opened his bag trying to remember what he had packed for food. There he found that his mother had replaced the dry rice-cakes he had packed with a half-dozen baked rolls stuffed with meat and cheese. He happily ate one, but he wondered if the delicious smell had been attracting all these ferocious animals. He double-wrapped them in his extra blanket before putting them back, hoping that it would mask the smell. Maybe they'd have less trouble in the morning.

Then he woke Frog Froth and tucked himself into his rucksack. The hard ground was the most uncomfortable he had ever been in his life and he wondered how he would ever sleep. But the exertions of the day quickly caught up to him, and he was out before long at all.


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 26, 2019)

I ate one ration before bed and another when I wake up. I am used to eating well. My turn at watch went uneventfully and I will wake in the morning once somebody attempts to prod me. If i hear the story of the witch *We shall still head west, this witch will have to be something we keep an eye out for.* I Turn one eyestalk to look behind me for a brief moment.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 28, 2019)

OOC: when you said "still head west" @wingilbear did you mean north east (the word "still" is confusing me) or are you suggesting the party goes west (ie follows the witch)?


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 28, 2019)

Oops forgot we had a bit north east yet to go. I meant we should continue on with our plan my mistake.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 28, 2019)

The party awoke early, somewhat well rested despite the ordeals of yesterday.  The smell of sweet vinegar was fading but still slightly noticeable.    Somewhat spooked by Pinpehlu's encounter, they pressed on north east.

I will need an awareness check to see if you don't get turned around


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 28, 2019)

_: 2D6 = [4, 5] = 9


Nooo my first awareness failure


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 28, 2019)

Skill 6: 2D6 = [4, 1] = 5


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 29, 2019)

OOC:  As the slugman has been such a good guide so far, but also because this is a playtest, we will assume that the party has now gotten lost.  Stand by to see what happens next


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 29, 2019)

getting lost roll: 1D6 = [2] = 2
1D8 = [1] = 1
 

Dubi Gan and Frog Froth disagreed somewhat on what direction was north east.  The difference being not very large, they compromised and the party pressed on in a direction that was, they hoped, north east ish.

On a large intersection, the party find a peculiar sight in front of them.  In the middle of the cobbled square, a large wooden pole has been impaled, almost a foot in diameter.  Siting on top of this pole in a lotus position, perhaps 8 feet above you, sits a hermit-like figure.  He is thin, deeply tanned and has wild, tangled hair and beard.  He wears old dirty pants and nothing else, and his eyes are closed.

What do you do?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2019)

*"Excuse me, friend!"* called Dubi Gan, *"I am sorry to interrupt your reverie, but perhaps you might be kind enough to point us toward the Blue Palace?"*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 29, 2019)

The hermit does not respond.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2019)

*"What a peculiar fellow."* said Dubi Gan to his companions. He then shrugged and made to move along...


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 29, 2019)

*Kind of want lessons from them.*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2019)

*"Lessons in what?"* scoffed Dubi Gan, *"Pole-sitting? Sleeping while sitting up? Rudeness to strangers? What does this hermit know?"*


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 29, 2019)

May I slug crawl up the pole?


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 30, 2019)

Pinpehlu watches the hermit with fascination.

*"I think... I think he will continue to do his meditation for the rest of the day,"* the porter suggests, *"And he won't respond any sooner than he is done meditating. Yes, I'm pretty sure about that. I've heard people talk about hermits and meditation, so that must be it."*

By now some of you may realize that Pinpehlu has heard of a lot of things through his family and his former work, but not a lot of it seems to be anything more than insubstantial gossip...


----------



## wingilbear (Sep 30, 2019)

*Ah let’s keep going I suppose. They probably do not wish to be bothered.*


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 30, 2019)

(sorry guys, busy morning/evening, but action is about to explode!  Will post this evening)


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 1, 2019)

The hermit sat immobile and un-moving, right until the moment Dubi Gan asked a third question.  With a motion too quick to be believed, the monk launched himself into a flying kick, pushing off the pole to land a perfectly executed Yoko Geri side snap kick right for Dubi Gan's face, hitting him in the throat!

hermit flying kick: 2D6 = [2, 6] = 8
1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8
 

(ouch)
Dubi takes 10 points of damage, and must do a luck check!  

The perfectly controlled and precise motions, befitting a master martial artist were belied by the hermit's face, twisted in a rictus of anger, eyes bulging and spittle flying.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 1, 2019)

*Who are you?!* I’m gonna ready some swords *retreat!* And take a swing at this guy

_: 2D6+6 = [6, 4]+6 = 16

Which would do

_: 1D6 = [3] = 3

6 damage if it hits


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 1, 2019)

*"Ghuk!"* said Dubi Gan as the foot hit his throat.









*OOC:*


Luck: 2d6: 9 [2d6=6, 3]. That's exactly his luck score. So I guess he just made it and his luck is 8/9 now?


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 1, 2019)

*"Wait, what?"* Pinpehlu exclaims, not expecting the hermit to move until at least nightfall. The porter drops his weights, grabs his hook and rushes forward to Dubi Gan's rescue. He moves his rotund body between the wizard and the monk, hoping to prevent more attacks on their employer.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 1, 2019)

@FitzTheRuke :  Apart from feeling _really bad_ (you lost 10 statmina! :O :O  He kicks like a mule!) you don't take the other negative effect of the attack.

The hermit looks at the slugman balefully and gracefully evades the flurry of blows, but it unable to counter

counter attack by hermit vs Frog Froth: 2D6+8 = [6, 2]+8 = 16
1D6 = [2] = 2
 

@wingilbear another tie!  Do you do a luck check to break it?


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 1, 2019)

Yeah I break the tie!
_: 2D6 = [1, 4] = 5
Need a 12 or less so it comes into my favor

Luck now 11


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 1, 2019)

Frog Froth pushes the attack and slashes the hermit, who poorly blocks the blow and gets a big gash on his arm in the attempt. He collapses in a heap, clutching his arm and wailing. 

"Three years! Three years! I was almost done!"


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 1, 2019)

*pardon?*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 1, 2019)

Dubi Gan wheezed, clutching his throat. He had half a mind to murder the hermit, but his pathetic response to a minor sword-wound softened the scholar's wrath. He stood back to listen while trying to swallow.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 2, 2019)

The hermit bleeding and snivelling, haltingly explains

*" I was seeking enlightenment!  I had found this grand master, and I begged him to teach me. But he only spoke in riddles and evaded my question.  I knew this was a test, so I kept asking.  For 5 years I followed him, asking 100 questions every day.  Finally he told me the secret - I had to meditate non-stop for 3 years, away from civilization.   I made this meditation pole.  I snatched birds from the sky and drank rainwater as sustenance.  In 27 more days I was going to reach enlightenment... but now it's all ruined"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 2, 2019)

*"Rest assured, that man was a charlatan."* said Dubi Gan with a rasp, *"We just saved you from wasting 27 more days of your life in pointless pursuit."*


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 2, 2019)

*What grand master?*


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 3, 2019)

*"Pointless?!?  But it is our duty to become enlightened, so that we may escape the wheel of resurrection!  Or at the very least be reborn in a higher form..."  *

Turning to the slugman he added* "Master Di Pit... why do you ask?"*


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 3, 2019)

*Let’s chat with them maybe we can figure out a plan.*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 3, 2019)

*"I do not fault your intent,"* said Dubi Gan, his voice coming back, *"But I question your methods. Enlightenment is found in the pursuit of knowledge and experiences, not in sitting around pissing yourself. Your master was trying to get rid of you after five years of annoying prattle."*

Dubi Gan was proud of his statement on enlightenment. His tutors had told him that, but he wasn't sure he really believed it. Maybe he was finally starting to learn...


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 3, 2019)

*Come with us, find enlightenment through our experiences as we travel.*


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 4, 2019)

The hermit jumped to his feet.  *"you... you have opened my eyes!  I see it clearly now, it all makes sense!  Truth, meaning, it's all fallen into place!  I know my purpose in life now... to kill Di Pit!"*

He bowed deeply to you.   *"Thank you for your wisdom.  My soul is as light as a feather now, and I shall strike like a hawk!"  *

The party pushed on (with, possibly, a ration break, once Dubi Gan manages to swallow that is, up to the player  ) and after another 15 minutes, reached the creek.   You aren't really sure where you are anymore... but at least you found a landmark!   What direction do you go?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 4, 2019)

*"Let us head west, while keeping our eyes to the south. Perhaps we will spot the Blue Palace before sundown."* said Dubi Gan, hopefully. He had tried swallowing a bite, but he found it painful. He decided to save his ration for later.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 4, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *"Let us head west, while keeping our eyes to the south. Perhaps we will spot the Blue Palace before sundown."* said Dubi Gan, hopefully. He had tried swallowing a bite, but he found it painful. He decided to save his ration for later.



OOC:  Just to be sure - you were headed north _east_ before, do you mean west?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 4, 2019)

*OOC:*




Ancalagon said:


> OOC:  Just to be sure - you were headed north _east_ before, do you mean west?



Did I not just _say_ west? Move west while searching south. North of us will be the creek.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 5, 2019)

North east to the creek then west along the creek sorta right?


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 7, 2019)

Morning in the old city.

The party is lost, sort of.  

You have found a landmark - the creek - so you aren't 100% lost.  However, you aren't exactly sure where along on the creek you are, or exactly what direction you were going when you hit it (besides "north ish")  You decided to follow it west (well, west ish) by turning left (away from the city, towards the jungle).  The creek meanders a bit back and forth but after about 30 minutes  you realize that you have hit a 45 degree bend.   However, according to Dubi Gan's map, the creek was roughly straight... 

Do  you press on west anyway?

(I will include both the old map and a new, partial one).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 7, 2019)

*"It is true that my research had the river flowing west-to-east,"* said Dubi Gan, unconcerned, *"But we should assume that it does so overall, and yet not all the time. I suggest that we press on. I am certain that it will meander southward soon enough."*


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 7, 2019)

*works for me. However let’s take merely a moment to investigate this river bend just a little*. Anything special about the creek bend? Anything we can see in the water or along the bank?


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 7, 2019)

*"It's a river," *Pinpehlu says with a shrug. *"It does what it pleases, unconcerned with the troubles of men. It does help with transporting stuff, though,"* he smiles.

If Frog Froth starts examining the river, the porter sits himself down in a sunny spot and helps himself to some food from his pack.









*OOC:*


Provisions 4/6


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 7, 2019)

The party takes a short break (does anyone else wants to take a provision?  Now is  your time!  @FitzTheRuke is your stamina current?  you took a lot of damage...)

The morning is remarkably peaceful.  You come upon a tranquil, but perhaps suspiciously so, scene:

An old woman sitting under a tree, is having some tea (you can small kettle under a tiny fire).  Her staff, which seemed to have originated as a small uprooted tree, is leaning against a wall.  She has a long nose and wears a cloak made of rusted iron plate.

(you can roll awareness if you wish)

She says, in decent Trade Tongue:  *Aaah, visitors.  I get so few these days.  What brings you to these parts?*

_(art by Matthew Adams)_


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 7, 2019)

Pinpehlu smiles at the old woman and mutters a greeting, otherwise ignoring her.









*OOC:*


He is unaware of pretty much anything about the woman.  
Pinpehlu awareness roll below 6: 2D6 = [4, 6] = 10


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 7, 2019)

_: 2D6 = [4, 3] = 7
 pass

I approach the woman eagerly *Hello there, what brings such a lovely woman as yourself to a place like this?*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 7, 2019)

Dubi Gan had rested and eaten at the bend in the creek. His throat was still sore, and it made a clicking noise that only he could hear, every time he swallowed.

When they arrived at the old woman, he held back, watching her suspiciously, but he couldn't keep his eyes off of the shiny cloak. What a strange thing to wear.









*OOC:*


Skill 6 Roll: 2D6 = [4, 5] = 9 (Fail)
Heal: 1D6 = [4] = 4
Stamina 8/14; Provisions 4/6


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 8, 2019)

Those who made their awareness check, you notice 2 things

1: Above the woman are two birds, who are watching you, her, and the surrounding areas intently

2: The old woman's cloak is made of metal plates.  Initially, you assumed that this was some kind of crude armor - cheap pot metal plates riveted on a thick cloak.  But as you approach, you cannot seen the underlying layer, the plates overlap.  Also, the plates are incredibly thick - a good half cm (almost a quarter inch) thick.  This cloak must weight 200-300 pounds!  The greatest warrior would struggle under such a burden, let alone an old woman...

The old woman cackles at the slugman's words *"Lovely woman?  Clearly the opium smoke has scared your eyes slugman!"
"A place like this -  a reminder that the Yellow City is in decline, that the Jungle is winning?  It is I who should ask you what you are looking for.  Clearly, you did not come here looking for lovely ladies - you wouldn't know them if you saw them."   *With that, the old woman cackled again.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 8, 2019)

*I stand by my statement and I feel I know beauty when I see it. While Love and commitment is always something I search for we came here specifically to look for the blue palace.*


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 8, 2019)

Beauty? Pinpehlu looks at Frog Froth with a look of puzzlement. What sort of taste in women does the slugman have?

Then the porter shrugs. Different species, different definition of beauty, apparently.

He continues eating, enjoying the sun on his skin for the moment. No doubt he will have to be alert for danger soon enough, so Pinpehlu relaxes now that there is some peace and quiet. It is obvious he has not seen anything suspicious or odd about the woman.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 8, 2019)

The crone cackles again at Frog Froth's response.

*"Information you seek?  an exchange you hint at?  Alas, you do not have the secret I need.  But, you may still help me... Bring me the hand of a child.  Do that for me, and precious wisdom I will impart"*

Then, smiling slyly, she adds: 

*... as far as love... I am not THAT kind of witch!*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 8, 2019)

_The hand of a child?_ thought Dubi Gan, _What a terrible person!_

Still, he wanted 'precious wisdom' and was tempted... no. That was a step too far.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 10, 2019)

*You believe I desire the love of someone else? What if I only want to gaze at your beauty as long as I may dare. Would you like to join me for dinner? Sadly meager rations but the company will make up for it.*


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 10, 2019)

*"The hand of a child?"* Pinpehlu mutters. *"With the child still attached to it, I hope?"*

He shakes his head, apparently talking to himself.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 10, 2019)

The crone's hearing was evidently quite sharp, as her eyes snapped to Pinpehlu.

*"Is your brain rotted by opium too?  Of course not!"*


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 10, 2019)

Startled, Pinpehlu looks at the crone wide-eyed.

*"But--"* he starts, then stutters a few syllables. Regaining his posture somewhat, the porter says with little confidence, *"That's horrible."*


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 10, 2019)

*What now?*


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 11, 2019)

If my flirting is having no effect and she is done with us I assume we snack and then continue westward unless someone has a child’s hand on them.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 11, 2019)

*OOC:*




wingilbear said:


> If my flirting is having no effect and she is done with us I assume we snack and then continue westward unless someone has a child’s hand on them.



Not in my inventory as far as I know!


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 11, 2019)

The crone's eyes narrows, and she stands. The metal plates make no sound but seem to almost puff up, making her seem bigger. Although she doesn't clear 5 feet, you suddenly feel as if she is towering over you. She hisses.

"*You would refuse me? Your petty quest is nothing to mine. You seek mere treasure, I seek to save the land! "*

Her voice booms and takes a deeper, almost metallic timbre.

"*BRING ME THE HAND OF A CHILD!!!*"

The two birds watching over her fly down as she bellows, carrying a string. She steps on it an they fly away.

Every one make a luck check.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 11, 2019)

Pinpehlu moves to his feet and backs away more quickly than his bulk would suggest, and he watches the crone fly away with a mixture of fear and awe on his face.









*OOC:*


Luck 10/11
Pinpehlu luck roll: 2D6 = [1, 1] = 2
 I believe that's a success.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 11, 2019)

I succès my luck roll because my luck is 12 which now brings it to 11

_: 2D6 = [5, 1] = 6


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 12, 2019)

*OOC:*


Weird. I posted 12 hours ago that I rolled a 9 (which is my luck score, now 8) but the post seems to have totally disappeared!


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 13, 2019)

OOC:  Once you move on from this are you exploring, or only following the stream as quickly as you can?

Waiting for @Fradak and @tuffghost12 rolls to conclude the scene


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 13, 2019)

Probably following the stream, keeping an eye out for the blue palace.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 14, 2019)

Ok - I'll include an updated map that will give you a better idea of what you have explored already once I get those missing luck checks.   Note that you are still "kinda lost" although that may change soon.


----------



## Fradak (Oct 14, 2019)

Luck check: 2D6 = [5, 2] = 7


----------



## tuffghost12 (Oct 15, 2019)

Luck Roll: 2D6 = [2, 1] = 3

OOC: I'm back! Sorry guys for being absent. Been a tad busy on my end over the past few weeks. Gonna do my best to jump back in as the scarred-faced fortune teller. Already, it seems my luck with the dice rolling is going just as poorly as it was before, haha (Edit: scratch that... I forgot how luck rolls work for a moment. So I have luck 12, so it's a pass! And I'll bring down my luck by one.)


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 15, 2019)

Everyone feels a sickening compulsion to obey her command... but the feeling fades quickly.  You press on, following the creek.

OOC:  here are two maps.  I've added "dots" to show explored areas.  You are currently "semi-lost"  You have a landmark (the creek) but  you aren't sure where you are on said creek and of your directions.  (will post in a moment, screwed up, sorry).


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 15, 2019)

The "purple dots" area is roughly the area you explored before getting lost ish  (the Red Road itself is "explored")


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 15, 2019)

OOC:  And here is the current map.  

You follow the creek upstream until you reach what is definitely the edge of Lahag - a dangerous area, and not where the Blue Palace is supposed to be.  

Nearby, Frog Froth recognizes a nearby structure's layout - you believe that it is a garden shrine, there are a few temples that look just like this in the yellow city - a large wall enclosure around some kind of garden.  However, at the moment you can't tell _which_ god this is, and it clearly is abandoned.  This is not the Blue Palace, but maybe there is something interesting in there?

what does the party do?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 15, 2019)

*"Ah, Lahag. So we have ventured too far west."* mused Dubi Gan, not yet concerned. *"Lat's have a look at that temple before heading south by south-east. Shall we?"*


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 15, 2019)

Pinpehlu is still shivering from the crone's cruel demand, and so he is wary as they approach the shrine.

*"Let's be on our guard,"* the porter whispers as he follows Dubi Gan. *"Plenty of strange creatures seem to make this place their home."*


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 15, 2019)

*I feel I would like to pray at the shrine. Gods should not be forgotten.*


----------



## tuffghost12 (Oct 15, 2019)

"*A child's hand,*" Miu mutters under his breath, still shocked by the crone's words. 
It can't possibly be an actual child...









*OOC:*


 Using my special ability, I'd like to ask you (referee) a yes or no question... *Does the crone want a real disembodied child's hand? *My thinking is that she might not be speaking so literally. Maybe it's a relic called "a child's hand" or maybe it's the hand of a broken statue...


----------



## tuffghost12 (Oct 15, 2019)

Miu's head is still bandaged, looking somewhat like a mummy. 
He snaps back from his thoughts.* "But, yes — let's explore this place with caution. Maybe there will be some clues to where the other palace is located. Worst case, maybe we'll find something valuable for all our hard troubles."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 15, 2019)

Dubi Gan brightened at Miu's wisdom, *"Yes! A temple often holds records. Perhaps they knew where the Blue Palace was and wrote it down."*


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 16, 2019)

(OOC:  I don't have time for a full post tonight, but I'll give you some information and a new updated map - you are now "unlost" as you have reached a corner.)

@tuffghost12 :  You don't get a vision, but you do remember something.  Although you are not a priest, you are somewhat familiar with some of the numerous cults of the Yellow City, as some do offer "knowing type" powers (i.e. divination, i.e. "competition").  The various gods all have something in common - they demand sacrifice, and they are particular about what they like.  It can be of various things - blood is common, but birds, fish, flower petals, tea... 

There is one god.  Yato, hoarder of secrets.  A small, cunning mole.  People go to him to hide secrets, but sometimes uncover them... and he demands the sacrifice of _hands_.   His temple is not too far from here, in the Red Bank District.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 16, 2019)

The reconciled map.   As before, purple dots indicate the explored areas.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Oct 16, 2019)

*“I don’t mean to distract or deviate from our current plans, but I thought it wise to share… The crone’s demands for the hand reminded me of something I heard during my travels. Of a particular cult that deals in similar sacrifices. A human hand. These folk give such sacrifices to a god they worship: Yato, hoarder of secrets. *People go to him to hide secrets, but sometimes uncover them... and he demands the sacrifice of hands. His temple is not too far from here, in the Red Bank District. *I don’t know wether this is something we should pursue or not. Perhaps when we’re back in the Yellow City, we should pay a visit to this temple.”*


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 16, 2019)

*We could perhaps find some hands to spare.*


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 17, 2019)

Troubled by Miu's words, the party enters the garden.  a few plans come from within the cobbles, but the floors seem scrubbed clean.   There are small side buildings but the central clearing is what would have been the center of worship.  In the middle is a desiccated, dead palm tree, that hasn't fallen despite its condition.

Frog Froth, you recognize this, or think so.  It is the corpse of a tree-god, who once had worshipers and followers, but has since withered and died.   There is such a tree-god (living) near your House's palace, the Memory Tree.  What this one was... you do not know.

The others note two more things of note.   First, there are 3 bodies here on the floor, long since dead.  Second, in the shadows, there is a figure, crouching on the ground, eating.  

It looks up.  It skin is bluish, and it is terribly gaunt.  Its belly is distended and its mouth is distended and filled with an enormous mass of moss, which was stuffing it its mouth.  It has a... translucence.  It gets up and starts approaching you.

What do you do?


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 17, 2019)

*ho there friend. What is this wondrous place?*


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 17, 2019)

The figure lets a muffled groan, chunks of moss dripping from its stuffed mouth.  It extends its hand forward and starts approaching you.  You faintly see what is behind it.  It is clear that whatever this is, it once was human, but no longer is.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 17, 2019)

*"I don't think it's in a mood for conversation,"* says Pinpehlu anxiously, and the porter drops his yoke while reaching for his hook, preparing to defend himself...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 17, 2019)

*"Sir, do you happen to know where we can find the Bluuue.... oh, aaah! Get back, foul wretch!"* Dubi Gan drew his sword.


----------



## Fradak (Oct 18, 2019)

As his code dictated, Subötaï couldn't draw a blade for no reason. At first, he just pushed his blade out of its sheath with his thumb, waiting to adjudicate if the threat was real or not. But it became clear pretty fast. Subötaï drew his sword and in one fluid motion sliced the menacing arm.









*OOC:*


Longsword: 2D6+9 = [5, 2]+9 = 16
1D6 = [5] = 5
*Damage:* 10


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 18, 2019)

Preta Defence vs Subotai: 2D6+6 = [1, 4]+6 = 11
1D6 = [2] = 2
 

In a smooth, practiced strike, Subötaï drew and cut so fast that the strange being didn't even react, the sword going through the arm as if it was butter

Such a blow should have chopped off the arm and won the fight... but the arm was still there, as if the blow had never been delivered!  The creature reached for Dubi Gan

Preta attack vs Dubi Gan: 2D6+6 = [5, 1]+6 = 12
1D6 = [6] = 6
 

( @FitzTheRuke I will need an opposed swords check)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 18, 2019)

Dubi Gan thrust out his sword to parry the arm while back-stepping.









*OOC:*


Skill: 2D6+7 = [6, 3]+7 = 16; 1D6 = [3] = 3 (6 damage) Y'know, if swords work.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 20, 2019)

Dubi Gan slashed at the creature and jumped back, avoiding its outstretched hands.  The tip cut at the creature's face had no effect at all.  

At the instant, everyone is outside of immediate reach of the creature but it will need but a "footstep" or 2 to reach you again, which is seems like is its plan.  

What are you doing?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 20, 2019)

*"It appears that this foul thing cannot be harmed by the usual means,"* Dubi Gan pointed out, *"Perhaps we could try something like what we attempted with the Construct, and knock it down and then tie it up? Or should we flee?"*


----------



## Fradak (Oct 20, 2019)

Subötaï steps in front of the creature and takes a defensive position.*"Let's try fire. "* he said over his shoulder.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 21, 2019)

*I will see if my holy blades do the trick. *

_: 2D6+7 = [6, 6]+7 = 19


 Woo double sixes


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 21, 2019)

*"Fire,"* Pinpehlu confirms with a nod. Then, while Frog Froth starts slashing at the blue creature, Pinpehlu digs into his packs and retrieves his flask of oil.

Holding the flask up triumphantly, the porter returns to his spot, and prepares to throw the contents onto their assailant.









*OOC:*


No sure if I can splash oil in this turn already, plus I'm curious to see what happens when Frog Froth's blades connect.

Then, do I need to roll something in order to throw oil on the ghoul?

Also, I don't know if we can quickly light it?


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 21, 2019)

The Templar of the Bull of Battle stepped forth.  Frog Froth had forged the blades themselves, there was no magical investment there, no blessing.   But they were wielded with unshakable faith.  The preta couldn't avoid them.

defensive roll preta vs Frog Froth: 2D6+6 = [4, 5]+6 = 15
1D6 = [6] = 6

The Bull of Battle witnessed.  And, something very rare occurred.  He intervened.  There was a brilliant flash, a concussive blast, everyone thrown on their back.  Froth Froth came to first.   Their two Kukris had turned a brilliant white, like the blades were of a polished silver reflecting white clouds in the sky.  The wooden handles were now of bleached ivory.  Their hands stung, and were now completely black...

The Preta was on the ground, head cleanly hacked off.  Its form was blurring, dissolving...

(OOC:  Critical hit by a templar vs an undead?  That could have some special effect... )

What do you do?


----------



## Fradak (Oct 21, 2019)

*"Or God's fire... That will do." *said Subötaî, getting up.

*"We are officially in a holly quest now, I suppose." *


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 21, 2019)

Pinpehlu sits back up, eyes wide. His mouth is open, but no words come out; the porter is awestruck.

He watches Frog Froth with plain admiration.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 21, 2019)

I bury the blades in the enemy holding it down while I kneel in prayer to the sacred bull...

OOC looking at this it would be super cool if in the course of a long campaign the Templar slowly gained swords of different colors and types from critical hits against enemies


----------



## tuffghost12 (Oct 21, 2019)

With a morbid curiosity, Miu steps forward towards the headless creature, wishing to inspect it. 
*"There are signs of this creature being human... But what was responsible for this ungodly transformation?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 21, 2019)

*"I am very glad to have hired you, Frog Froth!"* exclaimed Dubi Gan in admiration.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 21, 2019)

*What do you make of this place?*


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 21, 2019)

At this point both the scholar and the mystic can ask a question and do a luck check to see if they know the answer.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> At this point both the scholar and the mystic can ask a question and do a luck check to see if they know the answer.




Luck: 2D6 = [4, 6] = 10
My current luck is 6...

Miu stands above the headless body, wondering what could have done such a thing. He fears that it's a warning. He meditates on the thought, desperate to find an answer, but he's overwhelmed with an unknown spiritual energy. Alas he cannot decipher its meaning.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 22, 2019)

Miu, all  you can get from this place is a sense of loss and grief, it hides everything else.

The being's body is now a blurry outline, within a few more minutes it will be gone.

There are side buildings around this garden, and 3 skeletons.  (as in bodies, not undeads)


----------



## tuffghost12 (Oct 22, 2019)

*OOC:*


*A few questions...*
What type of buildings are surrounding the garden? Are they large structures?
Also, where are these skeletons located in relation to our group?


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 22, 2019)

The buildings are clearly part of the garden-shrine, built of the same material and in the same style.  They aren't very large, and are probably places for the holy men to live, places to store materials etc... they are in good shape, you suspect this shrine was abandoned later than the others.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 22, 2019)

I grab my swords and go investigate the three bodies. I will check them for valuables then I hope to bury them if there is some good ground nearby.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 22, 2019)

Dubi Gan began to search the shrine for some sort of records, maps, or other clues as to the location of the Blue Palace.









*OOC:*


Luck 8: 2D6 = [1, 5] = 6 Made it. Now Luck 7/9


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 23, 2019)

Dubi Gan looked at the corpse, who is now nothing but a faint blurry outline.  He remembered a scroll he once read, a fragment "rescued" from fallen Syr Daria.  In it, it spoke of a type of person who was overcome by greed - so much so that they couldn't abandon life and rejoin the Wheel of Reincarnation.  These spirits were called Preta, and they were cursed to gorge on vile things - their appetites insatiable even though they hated the stuff.   You realized that legends you heard as a kid matched this description - and that those legends specified that the Preta couldn't be harmed saved by magic or blessed weapons.

Frog Froth, you think that the bodies have been dead quite a long time, although you get a general sense that the deaths were not at the same time.   Their equipment and clothes are decayed long past salvaging.  However, two of them were carrying a substantial number of coins - 2000 coppers, 900 silvers and 30 gold pieces.

(Which is the equivalent of 631.25 rupees.  It's not a _fortune_, but if you gave up and turned back home now, this expedition would count as a success).  

I would like awareness checks to see if the party finds anything else.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 23, 2019)

_: 2D6 = [4, 1] = 5


Success!


----------



## tuffghost12 (Oct 23, 2019)

Awareness: 2D6 = [1, 4] = 5
 (On my awareness of 7)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 23, 2019)

Dubi Gan is looking in the wrong place.

Skill 6: 2D6 = [5, 6] = 11


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 24, 2019)

Miu, while Frog Froth is examining the bodies, you are exploring what must have been a private chappel for the holy men.  It's clear to you that the place was either abandoned "in order" - people brought stuff with them as they left - or picked clean by looter. However, you find, hidden under a pile of leaves, 3 small clay pots with some liquid inside (maybe 300-500 ml each).  They look like jars used to store palm wine.

This strikes you as interesting because

1:  On one hand, this is probably garbage because palm wine goes bad quickly 
2:  On the other hand, this was the shrine of a palm-tree god....


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 24, 2019)

I’m going to bury these folks with a penny on each eye.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Oct 24, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> 1: On one hand, this is probably garbage because palm wine goes bad quickly
> 2: On the other hand, this was the shrine of a palm-tree god....




First, I'll take a whiff of the bottles to see if they've gone bad, and pour bit in the palm of my hand to see that it's actually wine color. 

Then — if it smells and looks fine — I'd like to take a little sip.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 25, 2019)

You break the wax seal on one of the jars.  The wine within it smells fresh - excellent in fact.  You take a sip, and can't help yourself but taking a frank swing.

You are hammered by a vision - you see 3 men, dressed in holly robes.   They are looking at a great palm tree, its trunk darkened.  They poor blood on the ground.   Nothing happens.  The eldest breaks out in tears, steps forward and slits his throats.  More blood on the ground, but nothing happens.  The others sigh deeply, pick up backs, and leave.

You come back to, flat on your back, the jar spilled.   

You have two jars of palm-god-wine.  Drinking from them gives the user the vision power of a seer (do a luck check to succeed).  A trained seer like yourself can use them without the luck check (or spending luck).  You think that with some focus (and an assistant to stop you from dropping the jar) you could direct the vision in a useful direction.   Or, you could sell this for a lot of money.  Each jar has enough liquid for 3 visions.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 25, 2019)

*"Hey, I want some of that,"* Pinpehlu jokes as he sees Miu drink from one of the jars and fall over.

The porter grins, then looks concerned. *"Are you alright?"* he says, rushing to the seers side.









*OOC:*


Pinpehlu Awareness 6: 2D6 = [3, 3] = 6


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 29, 2019)

Pinpehlu helps Miu back on his feet and, finding nothing more of interest in the area, helps Frog Froth bury the dead.

It is now about noon.   Where to next?


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 29, 2019)

The updated map


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 29, 2019)

Dubi Gan drew the map in the dirt outside the Palm Shrine. He poked at the shrine and said, *I suggest we walk south until we reach the spot where we found the construct, and then follow the Red Road eastward, but stay north of it. We should avoid that walled compound, of course, but I should be very surprised if we don't find the Blue Palace by the time we reach the river."*

He tried to sound confident, but he was beginning to despair that his research had been wrong all along, and the Blue Palace was not, in fact, in this segment of Old Town.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Oct 29, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> *"Are you alright?"* he says, rushing to the seers side.




Miu, dizzied and overwhelmed by the spontaneous vision, seems no different than a babbling drunk. 
*"Blood pouring from... Holy men!! And a great tree... so much blood!!"*

After Pinpehlu helps Miu back up, he takes a few minutes to compose himself and tells the others what he saw in his vision:


Ancalagon said:


> ...you see 3 men, dressed in holly robes. They are looking at a great palm tree, its trunk darkened. They poor blood on the ground. Nothing happens. The eldest breaks out in tears, steps forward and slits his throats. More blood on the ground, but nothing happens. The others sigh deeply, pick up backs, and leave.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Oct 29, 2019)

*"Perhaps it's a sign that we must offer blood to the palm tree of this shrine..." *

_ooc: Is there a palm tree nearby resembling the one in my vision?_


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 29, 2019)

tuffghost12 said:


> *"Perhaps it's a sign that we must offer blood to the palm tree of this shrine..." *
> 
> _ooc: Is there a palm tree nearby resembling the one in my vision?_




Yes - the tree is long dead, almost petrified.  Frog Froth believes that is is the corpse of a God-Tree.  He knows of at least one other (the Memory Tree) that still lives in the Yellow City - of a different species however.    Blood is a common sacrifice given to the gods (some have more... peculiar... tastes) and it seems that, judging from your vision, the God-Tree was no longer able to accept sacrifices - perhaps it was already dead.  

This would indicate that the 2 jars of palm wine you have are from the sap of a God... no wonder they are so potent at inducing visions.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 29, 2019)

*"Sacrificing blood to a tree?"* says Pinpehlu wide-eyed. *"Do you think that was literal or symbolic? I mean, I guess there is water in blood, but I don't know if that can sustain a tree. What do you think it means?"*

The porter is fine with following the path suggested by Dubi Gan.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 29, 2019)

*I am fine with whatever. *I pay my respects at the tree as we prepare to leave.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 30, 2019)

THe party headed south - or at least tried to.   Give me an awareness check to see if you can keep your bearings or if you get lost again...


----------



## tuffghost12 (Oct 30, 2019)

Awareness: 2D6 = [5, 3] = 8
On a 7


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 30, 2019)

*OOC:*


Dubi Gan is not any better. Awareness 6: 2D6 = [4, 4] = 8


----------



## Fradak (Oct 30, 2019)

*OOC:*


Awareness 5: 2D6 = [3, 5] = 8


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 30, 2019)

Perhaps it was because of the noon sun directly overhead, but the group couldn't seem to get their bearings (OOC:  with this many failures, I'm assuming that Frog Froth, even if they had succeeded, was overruled)  

After picking a direction and some walking, the party arrived at a building that was in better condition than the others.  It was built with large topaz flecked stones (not an uncommon building material in the Yellow City, but usually reserved for the better structures).   It was squarish, squat and perhaps 60 feet wide.   Its solid construction and lack of windows indicated that it may have been built with defense in mind.  

A trail leading to the vestibule indicated that the building was still in use!

What does the party do?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 30, 2019)

Dubi Gan sighed. Those living in this area had not been helpful so far, but he was loathe to miss an opportunity. He waved the group toward the topaz fort.

*"Be on your guard,"* he told the others, *"But let us see who is home. Perhaps we will find someone knowledgeable and friendly after all."*

He didn't sound like he had much hope of it.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 30, 2019)

*should we knock?*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 30, 2019)

*"I suppose so."*


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 30, 2019)

I knock on the door using the pommel of one of my swords.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 31, 2019)

There was no response.  But, after a moment of silence, faintly, from withing, you heard... noises.  Faint speech noises perhaps, but if so, spoken by inhuman mouths... 2-3 "speakers"

This close to the door, you also smell a peculiar odor... a musky, acidic smell - not like the vinegaroon, which was much more pleasant.  More... unhealthy.


----------



## wingilbear (Oct 31, 2019)

*This doesn’t seem good all, perhaps we should move on.*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 31, 2019)

*"We must remember - we are not here to look for conflict. Just the Blue Palace."* Dubi Gan excused them as they quickly shuffled away. *"There is no shame in us moving on."*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 1, 2019)

The group moved on from this somewhat worrisome building - whoever or whatever was inside, they could keep it.  

Despite heading "south", they rand into the jungle of Lahag.  This was _not_ where they wanted to be, but at least it was a landmark!  They headed south again, to explore the area between the Dead Palm God shrine and the house of the brass golem, pretty confident of their bearing.

Following a fairly clear boulevard south (good visibility, good travel speed), the party spotted, a few hundred feet away, another of these strange looking yellow spiders - the ophilinone.   It saw you, and whooooped.  The group's initial concern became serious alarm as dozen, hundreds perhaps, of whoooops answered, and a swarm of of them came bursting out of the bushes.  

Our heroes have a moment or three to react before the ophilinone swarm reached them.  

Some info:

- There are no good hiding spot in the immediate vicinity.  If you ran away you can probably dive into some bushes before they reach you, but with so many of them hiding will be difficult.

- The swarm is to the south of you - between you and the Red Road.

-  You think they might be slightly bigger than the ones you fought previously, but you aren't certain.  

- You _might_ be able to reach another "zone" (the fort in the middle of the map, the dead palm tree shrine) but it's dicey, and depends on them having less endurance than you

- There is a small tower that you walked back a few minutes ago that seemed pretty defensible

- The Jungle of Lahag is also an option (it's closer than another "zone", farther than the tower), but an extremely risky one - it would essentially be based on the ophilinones being too afraid to follow because whatever is in the jungle is _worse_.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 1, 2019)

*OOC:*


Is the tower isn't the place we ran away from? Because I'm not going there. If it's an abandoned tower, then I say we run for it...


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 1, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is the tower isn't the place we ran away from? Because I'm not going there. If it's an abandoned tower, then I say we run for it...



No it's not the same building, it's closer. The dodgy place you chose not to explore wasn't a tower. Sorry that wasn't clear.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 1, 2019)

*"Run! Run for that tower!"* called Dubi Gan, unable to mask his fear, *"We will try to hold out there, should they come for us!"*


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 1, 2019)

I take off at a slug run at the tower


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 1, 2019)

Pinpehlu wastes no breath and starts running back to the tower, his face screwed in concentration as the porters tries to hold his yoke and bags on his shoulders. The small rotund man moves faster than one would expect with his stature, but he is panting and sweating profusely.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 2, 2019)

The party reaches the tower, beating the swarm due to their lead.  You go up a flight of stairs running up the side of the tower, noting that the tower even has arrow slits.  You are happy to see that the door is A: stout and in good condition and B:  slightly ajar.   You burst in, and found that the door can be bared with a conveniently placed log, which I imagine you do so in a great hurry.

As you take a moment to look around, one of you notes that the log is in good condition - this is not a semi rotting piece of wood but a hale piece that still had a bit of green in it.  This will make the log resilient, but it also mean it's fairly new...   It may have been placed there a few months ago, but certainly not years ago.   

You are in some sort of vestibule (5 by 10 feet, it's quite crowded at the moment) , with 3 exit - the door you just came in and bared, a door (more "inside door" than "keep the monsters out" type) in front of you, and a door to your right.

What do you do?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 2, 2019)

*OOC:*


Are the arrow-slits big enough for a whattayacall spider-thing to squeeze through? Are there any in this room? We might want to wait here until they pass, assuming they will.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 2, 2019)

Good questions.  There are no arrow slits in the vestibule.   There is one above the stairs, (north) and probably one in the room to the west - the vestibule is dark, but there is a bit of light coming from under both interior doors.

The ophilones might be able to stab through the slits, but you are pretty sure that they can't squeeze through.  You don't know about the roof situation though.

Btw, they are essentially giant versions of this:


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 2, 2019)

*"We had better make sure that our position is secure."* suggested Dubi Gan, drawing his sword. *"Check the doors for what lies beyond. One at a time, of course."*


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 2, 2019)

*I will stay and guard this entrance, yell if you need help.*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 3, 2019)

Frog Froth stayed to watch the door - his short blades would work best in this space.  Dubi gan, armed with a short stab and hack sword and a shield, led the push into the door to the west.  

The room was bigger, (about 10 by 30 feet), with an arrow slit to the south and one to the west, the daylight slipping through providing the only illumination.  A few crude chairs were in the room.  There was a door to the north, as well as steep stairs leading up.

3 figures recoiled from you.

They were human looking, dressed in rags, clearly ill fed most of their lives.  From their back, beautiful and fragile-looking blue/green butterfly wings sprouted.  Their mouth was monstrous, looking more like an insect's than a human.  One stood before the others, holding a spear that was little more than a shiv strapped to a branch with lots of string.  

*"szzstannd baaackszzsb!"* it hissed.  

To Subotai and Pinpehlu's foreigners' eyes, these were wretched but monstrous creatures, although the beauty of their wings was troubling indeed.

But to a local - let alone a templar, a scholar or a seer, it was obvious what these were: Tamasic Men.  It was said that when people were unjust in a previous live, they would come back in a lesser form as punishment - the tamasic men, with their animalistic deformities, clearly were cursed thus.   They lived in the shadows, hiding their shame.

Looking to over the party's shoulders, out the arrow slit facing south, he hissed   *"aaaccsskzb!  You bzroughts tze zpiderzsbz!!!" * Looking behind him he barked "*Tellszb tze Eldzerbs!"*

A smaller tamasic man started going up the stairs... what does the party do?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 3, 2019)

*"Wait!"* called Dubi Gan to the tamasic going for the stairs, *"We mean you no harm. We have simply sought shelter here from the threat of these spiders. Once they pass, we will leave you in peace."*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 3, 2019)

"*You foollzzzssbffzz, tze zpiderzsbz! can czlimbs   wallzzrbz!!! *" replied the spear wielding tamasic man, as the other slowly backed away from Dugi Gan and yelled in a cracking voice to the floor above "*zpiderzsbz! zpiderzsbz!!!!"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 3, 2019)

*"Look here now, we know quite well that spiders climb!"* said Dubi Gan, insulted. Then a realisation came upon him, *"Do you mean to say that there is no roof on this tower? By all means, bring your elders down at once!"*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 3, 2019)

*"Fsfollwz mez!"*  said the smaller one!  

The elder, an older looking man with somewhat tattered wings, said  *"Wes don't havfsse mutzsh time.  Wes don'tzfb havfsse bowz, we havfsse to fightszb fzrom thez topssf!"*

OOC:  I will show all 3 floors of the tower now, so you know what you have to deal with.  The first floor is connected to the second by a narrow, straight set of stairs.  The second to the third by a tight spiraling staircase.  The top floor is open with battlements - essentially this is a small "European medieval tower" stuck in the Yellow City, which would be rather bizarre if if wasn't for the highly eclectic architectural style of the city.  Let me know if you have questions! 

Outside, the  swarm formed a large, thin circle around the tower, outside of bow range. Then, showing signs of intelligence, the opilones formed 4 column - they were approaching the tower from the "corners", trying to stay out of the arrow-slits' field of fire.  This cautious approach bode ill, but it gave you a few minutes to think and organize.

The tamasic men were a sorry lot.  4 of them were armed with crude spears. Two others looked like they might be able to fight somewhat (they were picking rocks to throw down).  The rest were too young, too frail or two old to fight.  Even the strongest of them didn't look very impressive.

What do you do?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 3, 2019)

*"They... they will put us to siege!?"* said Dubi Gan in full suprise, *"I had expected them to swarm past. I knew that they were smarted than we should expect, but I had no idea they would be so organised."*

His mind raced and he said, *"With their superior numbers and our lack of archery, I do not think we can hold the roof. No, it is better that we stay inside and hold the staircase and doors. Do you have much in the way of foodstores? This may take awhile."*









*OOC:*


Forget the battlements, they can climb and have greater numbers. We should pile everyone into the 2nd floor room with the spiral staircase and hold the doors and the stairs.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 3, 2019)

The elder replied  *"Wes havfsse mayfbes tfreez dayzzb ofz fzoodrb.  Ifs wes goezb on thez fsecond floorzb, wes can't esfcape!"*

OOC:  The spiral staircase is tight, and would limit any attack via there to a series of 1 on 1 fights.  Anyone with tunnel fighting could use the skin in here.  Unfortunately for Subotai, it is not a suitable place for longsword fighting however.  

The front door looks fairly solid?  Unless they have a battering ram, axes or sledge hammers, you don't think they will be able to breach it...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 3, 2019)

*"I don't think we can escape either way."* said Dubi Gan, *"Our only hope is to drive them off."*









*OOC:*


We'll bar the door and move the food upstairs, unless anyone objects. We probably don't want to fight _on_ the spiral staircase, so we'll spread out into the other two rooms as well and let a few down the spiral staircase at a time. Does any of us have much in the way of ranged attacks?


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 3, 2019)

We could throw oil on them from above and light it. Could we maybe tunnel out? Find some way to escape while they siege?


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 4, 2019)

The Tamasic Men have no oil, and at one vial each, you don't have sufficient oil to do this.   As you peek out from the window, you realize that there is no time for tunneling - they've almost reached the base of the tower already.

Ranged attacks:  I don't think _anyone_ has anything beyond maybe throwing a dagger or two.  One Tamasic man has a bow, but it's more suitable to hunt rabbit than hurt a human-sized creature, and he has half a dozen arrows tops.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 4, 2019)

Dubi Gan insisted on holding the second floor, with the ground floor's door barred. *"Let them come down the spiral staircase and we will take turns holding them off, if we must."*


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 4, 2019)

Pinpehlu hesitates. Living in the City for his entire life, of course he had heard of Tamasic Men, although he never thought he'd see one. They seemed to be friendly enough, wretched though they appeared.

But they were Tamasic Men! Cursed because of their failings! The porter does not feel confident to trust them, let alone with his life if it comes to that.

Warily, he tries to focus on the bigger threat -- the ophilones attempting a siege on the tower. The spiders are coming, Pinpehlu realizes, and in his mind he pictures the little harmless spiders he used to chase out of his house with a broom. He smiles uncertainly, thinking that the spiders are having their revenge at last for being chased off...

*"Can we scare them away somehow?"* he says as he drops his bags to the floor near Dubi Gan. The porter makes sure he can watch his stuff at all times, and he produces his bale hook in order to defend himself.

*"What do the spiders fear? A big broom? Birds? Fire?"*


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 4, 2019)

*Has anyone tried talking to them? Perhaps we may challenge their leader for supremacy.*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 4, 2019)

The Opilones are now climbing the corners.  The sole Tamasic man with a bow tries to take a shot, and fails.  

If you force them to come to you one by one by attacking them as they attempt to leave the staircase, you can fight them 3 vs 1.  Who will form the initial front line?

Re characteristics of the Opilones:  Perhaps our resident scholar or seer would like to see if they know something?


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 4, 2019)

I will fight


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 4, 2019)

Dubai Can considered Frog Frog's question as he prepared to join those defending the stairs. Was it possible to reason with them? Why were they attacking at all?









*OOC:*


Skill http://orokos.com/roll/768707: 2d6 *5* I dunno if DB has any appropriate skills


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 5, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Dubai Can considered Frog Frog's question as he prepared to join those defending the stairs. Was it possible to reason with them? Why were they attacking at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC:  This would be a usage of your "scholar power" and will cost  you one point of luck.  

You recall that these spiders are cowardly and ominivorous.  They are intelligent but you don't know if they can speak or understand the Trade tongue.   You think that this swarm is hungry and using their numbers to hunt by overwhelming prey.  Given their numbers, a few rations dumped out of windows would _not_ be enough.  

@Fradak @tuffghost12   Dubi Gan and Frog Froth are forming a line at the stairwell entrance.  Who will be the third?  (we can start combat soon!)


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 5, 2019)

As if changing his mind, Pinpehlu returns to the bags he just dropped, and rummages inside. After a few seconds he holds up his flask of oil and a piece of cloth. Then he looks around the room for something that could be used as a torch when combined with this; a length of wood or something similar. Once he has found what he's looking for, the porter wraps the cloth around it and douses the stuff in oil.

*"I will make fire,"* he explains, *"It may help to scare them off."*

Then he turns to Subotai. *"Friend, do you think your words of justice can sway the spiders? Or perhaps a promise of painful rebuke?"*









*OOC:*


Pinpehlu can be the third at the stairwell entrance, holding his hook in one hand and the torch in the other. (Do I need to roll something in order to light that torch, or can I assume Pinpehlu just has the skills?)

So the other two of us can hold the other entrance. Where do we want the Tamasic Men?


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 5, 2019)

OOC:  the spiders will be coming out of the spiral staircase.  There is no other way for them to gain access to the second floor (unlike the top where they can swarm) 3 of you (Dubi Gan, Pinpelhu and Frog Froth) can attack them as they try to do so.  If you get too hurt you can tap out and be replaced by someone else - Subotai, Miu or one of the tamasic who are armed.

The non-combatants are keeping eyes on things - the arrow slits and the door below, so you can focus on fighting.

To speed things up a bit, I am going to ask you ( @FitzTheRuke  , @JustinCase  and @wingilbear ) to make *three* opposed combat rolls *each*.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 5, 2019)

*OOC:*


Pinpehlu three attack rolls plus damage rolls:
2D6+6 = [2, 5]+6 = *13* 1D6 = [1] = 1 (*2* damage)
2D6+6 = [6, 4]+6 = *16* 1D6 = [3] = 3 (*2* damage)
2D6+6 = [2, 1]+6 = *9* 1D6 = [1] = 1 (*2* damage)


----------



## Fradak (Nov 5, 2019)

*"They won't be very receptive to any threats or legal reminders, I'm afraid."* Subötaï replied to Pinpehlu, slowly drawing his longsword as the combat seemed inevitable.









*OOC:*


Sorry, I'm late. So if anyone prefers to swap place, just say so.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 5, 2019)

Dubi Gan was nervous, but he did his best to get ready. He briefly considered feeding Tamasic Men to the Oliphane, but he put it aside as a last-ditch effort.









*OOC:*


Sword1: 2D6+1 = [3, 1]+1 = 5; 1D6 = [1] = 1 (4 damage)
Sword2: 2D6+1 = [6, 6]+1 = 13; 1D6 = [2] = 2 (6 damage)
Sword3: 2D6+1 = [4, 6]+1 = 11; 1D6 = [6] = 6 (8 damage)

Uhm. My notes say DB's stamina is at 8/14. But they also say that his luck is 9/9 when I'm pretty sure it's at 6/9. So... I think my note-file didn't get saved. Is he still injured from the last battle?


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 5, 2019)

OOC:  @FitzTheRuke   As far as I can tell, last time you healed was on post 342,  -  you had taken 10 (yikes!) points of damage in a single hit, ate a bit and healed up to 8.   I'll also note that your totals above are wrong because you forgot to add your base skills (don't worry I'll correct for you, no need to re-roll!).   Dubi Gan's rolls are pretty good overall though so you should be able to survive a bit of combat before pulling out....


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 5, 2019)

First rolls vs Pinpehlu

your torch gave you a small advantage, but they didn't seem particularly afraid of fire (I will rule that in this circumstance it allows you to auto-win ties)

Ophilones vs pinpehlu: 2D6+7 = [1, 5]+7 = 13
1D6 = [2] = 2
2D6+7 = [2, 6]+7 = 15
1D6 = [3] = 3
2D6+7 = [5, 2]+7 = 14
1D6 = [4] = 4
 

All right!  Pinpehlu wins the first two engagements narrowly, landing two hits, but gets a bit overconfident and gets jabbed with a very sharp leg.  *You take 3 points of stamina damage *(I counted your armor). However, you manage to inflict 4 points of damage - not enough to kill a spider, but enough to make it vulnerable to an attack.

Spider kill count:  zero


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 5, 2019)

(so the corrected totals for Dubi gan are 11, 19 (a mighty blow!) and 17)

Ophilones vs Dubi Gan: 2D6+7 = [5, 1]+7 = 13
1D6 = [3] = 3
2D6+7 = [2, 5]+7 = 14
1D6 = [5] = 5
2D6+7 = [5, 4]+7 = 16
1D6 = [6] = 6
 

Dubi Gan's first attempt are rewarded with a painful gash, you take *2 points of damage *(reduced because of your shield).  You follow with a mighty hack (mighty blow inflicts 12 points of damage!) and a cunning stab.  You are hurt, but 2 spiders have fallen.  The Opilones push them out of the way and keep coming... 

(now waiting for Frog Froth's rolls).

@Fradak:  I'm asuming that Dubi will pull back so if you want to do the 3 rolls now you can for next round, I know your schedule is tight.


----------



## Fradak (Nov 6, 2019)

*OOC:*


Longsword: 
2D6+9 = [5, 6]+9 = 20
1D6 = [6] = 6 (12 dmg)
2D6+9 = [5, 1]+9 = 15
1D6 = [2] = 2 (6 dmg)
2D6+9 = [2, 3]+9 = 14
1D6 = [5] = 5 (10 dmg)


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 6, 2019)

_: 2D6+7 = [5, 2]+7 = 14
2D6+7 = [4, 4]+7 = 15
2D6+7 = [2, 3]+7 = 12


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 6, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> _: 2D6+7 = [5, 2]+7 = 14
> 2D6+7 = [4, 4]+7 = 15
> 2D6+7 = [2, 3]+7 = 12




Frog Froth vs stair spiders, first batch: 2D6+7 = [2, 3]+7 = 12
1D6 = [6] = 6
2D6+7 = [1, 3]+7 = 11
1D6 = [5] = 5
2D6+7 = [1, 2]+7 = 10
1D6 = [6] = 6
 

In these tight quarters, the slugman's short blades proved most deadly indeed, as they weaved and slashed, sending limbs flying.

OOC:  You forgot the damage rolls, please roll 3d6 to see how well you did!


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 7, 2019)

_: 1D6 = [3] = 3
1D6 = [5] = 5
1D6 = [4] = 4

Longsword so 6,10,8 damage?


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 7, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> _: 1D6 = [3] = 3
> 1D6 = [5] = 5
> 1D6 = [4] = 4
> 
> Longsword so 6,10,8 damage?



No you have ordinary (although god-blessed) swords (they are actually more reliable vs heavily armored foes).  

So that would be 6, 6, 6 damage.  Frog Froth first dispatched a spider already injured by Pinpehlu, and then killed another one with 2 quick chops.  

Spider death count = 4


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 7, 2019)

There was short lull in the fight - but a moment, but it allowed Dubi Gan to pull back, as the opilones dragged back corpses from the stairs, only to renew the attack.  By the time this had occured, Subotai had stepped forth, filling the gap with steel.

3 rolls vs Subotai by stair spiders: 2D6+7 = [3, 2]+7 = 12
1D6 = [6] = 6
2D6+7 = [3, 6]+7 = 16
1D6 = [6] = 6
2D6+7 = [4, 3]+7 = 14
1D6 = [4] = 4
 

The first attack was devastating, as Subotai chopped one cleanly in half.  Another jumped in and jabbed the layer _hard_ in the chest, but his armor reduced the damage (*you take 3 damage*).  The third engagement resulted in a tie, neither foe able to get a proper angle on the other.

Spider death count = 5

@Fradak , you can break the tie and inflict a hit on the third attack if you make a luck check.

@wingilbear and @JustinCase you can make 3 more rolls.


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 7, 2019)

_: 2D6+7 = [5, 6]+7 = 18
2D6+7 = [4, 2]+7 = 13
2D6+7 = [5, 4]+7 = 16


_: 1D6 = [6] = 6
1D6 = [3] = 3
1D6 = [1] = 1


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 7, 2019)

As Subotai held the centre, Frog froth kept hitting the side, bending and twisting, hitting at impossible angles

url=CoyoteCode Dice Roller group of attacks with frog froth vs stair spiders: 2D6+7 = [3, 2]+7 = 12
1D6 = [6] = 6
2D6+7 = [6, 1]+7 = 14
1D6 = [4] = 4
2D6+7 = [3, 4]+7 = 14
1D6 = [5] = 5
[/url] 

Twice the templar came out on top, taking a graze in one exchange.  (you take *2  points of damage*)

You kill one spider and injure another.

Spider death count = 6


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 7, 2019)

That with my armor?


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes, it made a difference


----------



## Fradak (Nov 8, 2019)

*OOC:*


Luck check: 2D6 = [1, 2] = 3


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 8, 2019)

*"Ouch,"* Pinpehlu exclaims as one of the spiders manages to hit him. Before the porter can respond, the offending creature is taken down by a barrage of attacks from his companions.

*"We may survive this,"* he mutters to himself as five ophilones have been defeated so far. But will we hold on long enough?









*OOC:*


Pinpehlu attacks: 
2D6+6 = [3, 1]+6 = *10 *1D6 = [1] = 1 (*2* damage)
2D6+6 = [6, 4]+6 = *16* 1D6 = [1] = 1 (*2* damage)
2D6+6 = [2, 4]+6 = *12* 1D6 = [5] = 5 (*4* damage) 

Luck: 10/11
Stamina: 15/18


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 8, 2019)

As the porter hesitated, his friend cleaved in half a spider that actually managed to push into the room (14 dmg sheeesh).

Heartened, he dove in the fight.

pinpehlu second go at the stair spiders: 2D6+7 = [6, 5]+7 = 18
1D6 = [2] = 2
2D6+7 = [5, 3]+7 = 15
1D6 = [5] = 5
2D6+7 = [4, 5]+7 = 16
1D6 = [1] = 1
 

It did not go well, although he did manage to gouge one injured by Frog Froth, finishing it off.  You *take 4 damage* for your troubles.

Spider death count:  8 

There was another lull in the fight, as the spider-beings started hauling off more corpses from the stairwell.  Whooooooopppp  calls started ringing out.  Were they retreating?  

What does the party do?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 8, 2019)

*"They may be satisfied to eat their own,"* said Dubi Gan grimly, while clutching his injury. It wasn't as bad as he thought it was.


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 9, 2019)

*Is there another means of escape? Are they covering the front door while they try to come in through the top? Tell us what you can see through the arrow slits.*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 9, 2019)

One of the elders whispered "*They are going down the walls*!"

Retreating in the same "corner lines", the ophilones pulled back, carrying their dead with them.   Was it to bury them?  Eat them?  Nobody knew.   After a few minutes the swarm had moved south and out of view.  Everyone kept silent, looking out the arrow slits.   No noise came from above.  No rearguards or scouts could be seen.

What do you do?


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 9, 2019)

*Thank you for your assistance, may the sacred bull protect you. Tell us about yourselves. Do you live in this... tower?*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 9, 2019)

The elder replied   *" We are from the Oligarchy of Silash Vo.  We were expelled by the inhabitants - we were too repulsive, and too weak to make slaves.   We tried to find refuge in the Yellow City but found no peace there either.  3 years ago we fled here, and made a house here.  We have stayed hidden - away from the brigand, the spiders, the monsters.   Food is scarce, some of us have died of illness.  But at least we aren't persecuted.  

I thought you had brought doom upon us all.  Instead the spiders will fear this tower now, so thank you.   How can we repay you?  We have so little..."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 9, 2019)

*"Knowledge of the area is the main thing we value, and I expect you can spare some of that..."* suggested Dubi Gan.


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 10, 2019)

*We specifically seek information on blue buildings, for an eccentric employer.*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 10, 2019)

The Tamasic men look at each other, confused and a bit ashamed.

After asking for a few more details, the elder responds:

*"We... we were told to seek a building that matches that description.  It was said to be near the edge of the city.  But we encountered hostile dwarves and they chased us off.  We got lost... my brother stepped into a trap and died of his wounds.  We found this tower and took refuge.   We... don't really know where we are... "*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 10, 2019)

Dubi Gan had been inclined to kindness toward these unfortunates, but now he knew why they were known as failures. Still, he told them, *"We need no reward from you, then. Our finding refuge here from the spider-folk was reward enough. We will continue our search."*


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 10, 2019)

*Who told you to search for that building? Do you require any further assistance around here?*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 11, 2019)

The elder answered again
*"We had heard rumors that there would be refuge in this Blue Palace, just at the edge where the Old City starts.  But we got lost, and don't even know how to return... where are we, how far are we from the Yellow City?"

"As far as help... If we had a place to go, I would beg you to guide us there... but there is no where for us.  So... Food? Weapons?  medicine? "*


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 11, 2019)

I am willing to give them some of my rations, would someone please tell them where they are?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 11, 2019)

Dubi Gan sighed and found a place to draw his map, informing the tamasic men where they were, and asking where they expected the Blue Palace to be. He knew that this knowledge was dubious at best, for they would have likely found the palace if it had been where they thought it was.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 11, 2019)

Pinpehlu, glad the fight was over, nevertheless feels uneasy because of the tamasic people. 

*”Who were... who are you? What are your names?”*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 12, 2019)

The elder answered pinpehlu's questions.  

*"I am Bishal.  The two with the spears are Lok and Sarbodaya.  This is my wife Namarata, and our grand-daughter Tsamchoe."*

Others shared their names as well.  They accepted whatever food you had to give.   The elder said  *"Thank you again.  I wish we had something to trade.  I know there is a camp of hunters nearby, I believe they sometimes trade with men of the Yellow City.  They must have something of value.  We do not"*

He then looked at the map drawn in the dirt on the floor. 

* "I see.  I hadn't realized we were so close to Lahag!  

I'm not sure where the Blue Palace is, actually, we never found it.  But I can show you where it should have been, if the rumors were true..."*




*"That fort in the middle, that must be the hunters' camp.  They are no friends of ours, but they have left us alone, I think they know about this place.   The palace was supposed to be close to the edge of the Yellow City. - so it will be either north, or south, of this spot, where you encountered the Vinegaroon monster.   I wish I could be more precise as to where it was, but you may be able to focus your search better..."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 12, 2019)

*"You have been most helpful."* said Dubi Gan trying not to sound surprised, *"Perhaps before we go, we can share a meal."*

Dubi Gan took out his bag, and had himself one of his mother's sandwiches, offering another to the elder.


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 12, 2019)

Perfect


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 12, 2019)

*"Pinpehlu,"* the porter introduces himself simply, still wary but grateful for the information the tamasic men have provided. He gathers up his stuff, but not before taking some of his own food and sharing it.









*OOC:*


Eating a provision, and sharing one with the tamasic men. 
Provisions: 2/6
That improves my stamina by 5: 
Pinpehlu regains stamina from provision: 1D6 = [5] = 5 
Stamina: 11+5 = 16/18


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 13, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *"You have been most helpful."* said Dubi Gan trying not to sound surprised, *"Perhaps before we go, we can share a meal."*
> 
> Dubi Gan took out his bag, and had himself one of his mother's sandwiches, offering another to the elder.



OOC:  Please roll for stamina (you can have one or even 2 rations if  you like)

The elder bites in the sandwich and then looks at you in surprise  *"I haven't had one of these in decades!"*  He waves over the youngest one over and gives them a piece *"See these are made in the northern Sughd style, it's where grandpa comes from!"*

Where will you head next?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 13, 2019)

*OOC:*


Dubi Gan eats two sandwiches and gives the Elder one, leaving him with 
1/6 provisions & 12/14 stamina.  2D6 = [1, 5] = 6


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 13, 2019)

seems east is in order


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 13, 2019)

directly east?  north east?  south east?


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 13, 2019)

South east


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 13, 2019)

East toward the South end staying North of the red road.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 14, 2019)

The party cautiously left the tower, wary of more ophilinone spiders, but saw none.  It was now mid afternoon, and the weather was particularly hot and stifling.   They made their way east,  passing south of the hunters' fort.  The defenses and traps made more sense now - the spiders were a menace.

They then angled south-east - or so they hoped.  Can I have an awareness check please?


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 14, 2019)

_: 2D6 = [3, 1] = 4

Success


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 15, 2019)

Frog Froth once gain successfully guided the party through the ruined and overgrown twisting streets of the old city.  The party started searching the area immediately north of the red road and near the yellow city.  From time to time, sounds from the bustling metropolis could be heard.  This close to the city there was sometimes evidence of inhabitants coming in to hide, gather herbs or firewood, but never more than a few dozen yards in.

The party heard them first - perhaps children playing?  But the voices were strange.   In  a small clearing, 7 winged beings played an odd games, with symbols drawn on the grounds and some nonsensical stick passing back and forth.  They were perhaps 3 feet tall and purple in color.

Miu, Frog froth and Dubi Gan can make skill checks to recognize what they are.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 15, 2019)

*"How peculiar."* said Dubi Gan with a certain amount of disinterest.









*OOC:*


Skill 6: 2D6 = [6, 2] = 8


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 15, 2019)

_: 2D6 = [2, 3] = 5

WoW did not expect to succeed


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 15, 2019)

*"What are those?"* Pinpehlu whispers to Subotai, crouching in the underbrush in order to remain unseen.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 15, 2019)

Something about the nonsensical nature of their behavior made the Templar connect the dots and realize what they were.  Figments.

Figments were imp-like spirits born from the congealed hallucinations of opium users.  In a large city like the Yellow City, they were not a rare occurrence.  They weren't particularly strong but they were known for their mischievousness, and often could use magic - what magic in particular was unpredictable.  They were often controlled by wizards who used them as disposable servants, but you didn't think it was the case for these ones. 

What do you do?

(edit:  In case you ask, Dubi Gan's master was not the type to use these).


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 15, 2019)

i relay What i know to our friends. Do we know how intelligent they are?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 16, 2019)

*OOC:*


Are they dangerous? Do I have any idea how wizards controlled them? Can I put them to sleep?


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 16, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Are they dangerous? Do I have any idea how wizards controlled them? Can I put them to sleep?



You can give me a luck check to see what your scholarly knowledge has covered.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 17, 2019)

*OOC:*


Luck 6: 2D6 = [3, 1] = 4
 Luck Now 5/9


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 17, 2019)

OOC:  Good roll!  You must have read a text on the topic.


Binding figments is not too difficult (it's perhaps the most easy spirit to control), and some mages specialize in it.  However, you still need to know the binding spells and rituals and you do not know it.
They certainly could be put to sleep with a spell, although they don't naturally sleep due to their nature.  Your spell will put _one_ target to sleep however.



> The wizard convinces a target to forgo wakefulness for a time, causing them
> to sleep until woken unless they successfully Test their Luck. Remember:
> fighting is loud.




Figments's wants and needs are... a bit odd.  They don't bear ill will towards the living like so many undead do.  They don't suffer from hunger.  They seem to want new experiences and sensations.  These can be harmless, or alarmingly dangerous.  It's hard to predict.
They don't tend to exist very long (a few weeks?) so while they are reasonably clever, almost always can speak the trade tongue and learn fast, they are many things they don't know about.   Some mages have found ways to make a few of them last longer
If you have other questions about them ask away.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 17, 2019)

Dubi Gan whispered his knowledge to the others, almost bragging he was so proud of having read so many papers about pigments.


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 17, 2019)

I think we should chat with them maybe something about how the blue palace is full of traps and even though we know it will put us out we want to find it?


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 18, 2019)

Pinpehlu watches with fascination, and listens to Dubi Gan with even more interest.

*"Sounds dangerous,"* the rotund porter whispers. *"But worth a try, at least. Shall I try?"*

Without waiting for a response, Pinpehlu moves forward with a kind smile, one hand waving a greeting while still holding on to the yoke on his back.

*"Greetings! My name is Pinpehlu; what's yours?"*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 19, 2019)

The seven creatures froze, and in unison turned around and bared their fangs and hissed....

Until one of them spoke

*"... wait.  What is my name?"
"You're Yob!"
"No, I'm not Yob, he's Yob"
"Did you just assume my gender?"
"Shut up Yob!  Anyway, who am I?"
"I dub thee Sir Poopalot"
"Screw you Apu!"
"I'm not Apu!"
".... where is Apu?"
"Let's ask Pinbehlu over there!"
"You can't do that, he's not a finder, he's a porter!"
"Maybe he's carrying Apu?"
"Did you just assume the porter's gender?"
"Shut up!!"
"Let's just ask them!"
"Errrrr.... have you seen Apu?"
"Yes, a noble quest!!!"*


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 19, 2019)

Pinpehlu's smile wavers as the porter listens to the odd ramblings uncertainly. Then, as the creatures appear to come to some sort of conclusion, he renews his smile.

*"Well met! I have not seen Apu, but I am looking for a Blue Palace. Supposedly it is an interesting place, full of never-seen-before frescoes and devious traps that none have braved before. Perhaps we can look for Apu there together?"*

Then the porter sighs.

*"Oh no, we cannot. I don't know where it is..."*

It may not be the best acting anyone has ever seen, but hopefully it'll do the trick, Pinpehlu thinks to himself, quite pleased.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 20, 2019)

*"oooooooooooooh"*

The figments started jumping up and down chattering 

*"It speaks!"
"It's a porter AND a speaker!"
"It eats too, look at that figure!"
"Shut up Yob!  Pardon my colleague's tongue, we don't know where it came from"
"Yes we do, I stole it from that monkey!"*

The others looked at Yob in admiration.  Another broke the silence and pipped in:  

*"The blue palace!"
"What about it, Sir Poopalot?"
"I know all about it?"
"You do?"
"Yes!  It's a Palace, and it's Blue.  Hence the name!"
"Shut up Yob!"
"You can't say that, you're Yob!  You shut up!"
"Well do you know where it is?"
"How should I know, it's not part of the name!  But Apu is there, apparently"
"Oh yes, Apu..."*

The group looked at the party and gasped.

*"A quest!"
"A might test of skills!"
"But how?"
"I know!!"
"A tree!"
"Shut up Yob!"
"Hear me out!  We don't know where the blue palace is because we can't see it"
"Obviously"
"So they climb a tree"
"Why would you ask ... oooooooh!"
"Now you see!"
"Well they will see!"
"Yes yes!!!"*

One of the Figment stepped forward - Yob, although  you really weren't sure - and addressed the party

*"To find the Blue Palace, you must climb the mightyest tree in all the land! It's ... uh... there!"
"Yes yes, climb that tree!"
"All of them! Up the tree!"
"Yes, the more eyes the better!"
"Yes! Yes!  Let's all climb the tree!"
"Up the tree now, up the tree!"*

What does the party do?  The tree they picked is indeed the largest in the vicinity (it's big, but it's clearly not the biggest tree ever) and had an abundance of branches.  Climbing it shouldn't be too challenging.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 20, 2019)

*"I don't know about all of us,"* sighed Dubi Gan, *"But I think that one or two of us could humour them and try the climb."*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 20, 2019)

Whom is attempting the climb?  (no skill check necessary, I just want to know who's going up)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 20, 2019)

*OOC:*


I'd like to see if anyone else wants to go. Dubi Gan will go if no one else will, but he doesn't strike me as much of an eager volunteer.


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 20, 2019)

I will go because I find the idea of a slug doing it hilarious


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 21, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> I will go because I find the idea of a slug doing it hilarious



The gods are amused and you regain one point of luck   

Anyone else?  (no luck guaranteed though)


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 22, 2019)

*"I will climb it,"* says Pinpehlu as he drops the yoke from his shoulders. The rotund porter walks up to the tree, then looks up with his hands in his sides. Clearly he seems less than confident in his abilities to climb trees, but then he sees Frog Froth start the climb.

Pinpehlu sighs, then starts up himself, sweating and muttering complaints all the way.


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 22, 2019)

I do a mixture of army crawling and full bodily heaving to get up the tree, panting profusely the while.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 22, 2019)

The figments climb with you, nattering all the way.

*"oooh, look at the slugman bend!"
"it's because they have no bone."
"Then how do they... you know..."
"They don't"
"Fascinating"
"This tree has bark on it!"
"They all have bark?"
"They do?  I learned something today"
"The porter is climbing!"
"He ports! He speaks! He climbs!"
"Totally OP"
"I can't see the blue palace, but I think I see 2 purple hills!"
"That's not hills, that's Apu's ass!"
"Stop looking at my ass!"
"Shut up Apu, you aren't here remember?"
"Oh yeah..."*

Looking around there are no evidence of the Blue Palace 

*"And now it is time for the ritual!"
"Yes the ritual!"
"The ritual sacrifice?"
"No silly, that requires a beautiful maiden"
"If you squint really hard the porter could do?"
"Shut up yob!"
"Quiet everyone.  Focus."
"Hocus Focus Abradacrabrus..."*

Suddenly, the branches are covered in a smooth, impossibly slick grease.  Your grip fails.  The figments slip off and start flying, laughing.

What do you do?  (A luck or a skill check would do here, but if you come up with something good...)


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 22, 2019)

I am going to stab the tree with a sword in each hand and using that keep climbing up


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 22, 2019)

Pinpehlu finds his hands no longer gripping the branches, and in panic he reaches out to hold onto a figment... but he fails to get hold of one.









*OOC:*


Yep, gonna try. 
Pinpehlu luck check: 2D6 = [6, 6] = 12
 Which is a fail 
Luck is now 9/11


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 23, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> I am going to stab the tree with a sword in each hand and using that keep climbing up



Very well, do a sword skill check _or_ a luck check (your choice)


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 23, 2019)

Sword going for less than 7

_: 2D6 = [3, 3] = 6


Woo!


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 25, 2019)

In an impressive display of coordination, the templar managed to wrap the trunk with their flexible bendy slugman legs and use their swords to slow themselves down. 

The porter... well.  Pinpehlu latches on to a figment... who is way too small to hold both of them aloft.  He held on with all his strenght (which was considerable), but all Pinpehlu achieved was landing on top of it.  A jet of purple goo flew out.

You both (by both I mean Pinpehlu and the figment) take:
Falling damage: 2D6 = [2, 2] = 4
Stamina damage

(OOC:  that could have been way worse...)

The other figments gasp.   The fallen one slowly drags its way out of the stunned porter's body.

*"Yob is alive!"
"Of course I'm alive, I'm right here"
"Shut up Yob!!!  erm... I mean, who's down there?"
"I think it's Sir Poopalot!"
"oh dear.  Are you ok Sir Poopalot?"*

The nearly flattened figment rolls over to face the sky and says in a croaking voice:
*"I think I pooped myself"
"... I didn't know we had anuses"
"... well... I do now..."
"Oh dear.  Yob, go fly down and give him a hand"
"I'm not doing that,  he's covered in poop!  And he smells like a porter"
"That porter was not a flyer"
"Fly porter they said. It will be fun they said"
"Shut up you two and go grab Sir Poopalot!"*

The figments touch down, help their flattened brethren up, and start flying away.   What do you do?


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 25, 2019)

I try and look for the blue palace from my new vantage point


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 25, 2019)

"Terribly silly creatures." said Dubi Gan while shaking his head, "Are you all right, Pin? Shall I check you over?"


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 25, 2019)

*"Ouch,"* says Pinpehlu weakly, getting up from the ground, covered in goo on one side. Rubbing his hand over the painful places on his body, the porter inadvertently spreads the goo around more than anything.

*"I could use a bath,"* he says with a weak smile, *"But I think I'll be alright. Do you think there's a pool or something nearby?"*









*OOC:*


Stamina 12/18


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 26, 2019)

It was clear that the general area seemed clear of danger, given the ruckus... and sadly, free of Blue Palace as well.

I believe the plan was to go north from there?   The Figments are getting distant, but still in earshot if you want to say something else to them.


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 26, 2019)

*Bring me the hand of a child!*


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 26, 2019)

*North next?* Frog froth climbs down


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 26, 2019)

*"North it is."*


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 27, 2019)

The party went north and explored another section of the old town.   Nothing much of interest was found... except a well.

Made of fine topaz-flecked stone, its cover (pulley, bucket etc) had long since disappeared but otherwise was in excellent shape.  It was in the middle of a clearing and  you got a good look inside.  It was 25 feet down to the water table, and you guesstimated that the water was 3-4 feet deep.  The water inside was exceptionally clear, devoid of any debris.  On the stony bottom, you can see a metal chess chained to the floor. Both the chest and the chain were made of a greenish metal. 

What do you do.  (it is now mid afternoon).

(you are where it says  "a segment of old town", sorry I missed the X)


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 28, 2019)

Gonna drop a stone or twig in the well


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 29, 2019)

You drop a pebble in the well.  

At first, nothing peculiar happens.  But then... something isn't quite right.  The ripples in the water take quite a while to subside, and the ripple pattern is much too chaotic.


----------



## wingilbear (Nov 29, 2019)

how deep does the water appear to be. Is there a tree nearby?


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 1, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> how deep does the water appear to be. Is there a tree nearby?



 the well is 25 feet deep, with the water at 3-4 feet in depth.  There is a tree about 20 feet away.


----------



## wingilbear (Dec 1, 2019)

Gonna try and break off a branch from the tree that is over 5ft long and drop it in the well so it pokes out of the water.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 2, 2019)

You easily fashion a "long stick"  that falls in the water and leans at an angle on the well's inner wall.  As before, the ripple pattern takes a while to settle down.  For a few minutes, it seems like something is tapping the stick, which twiches and shifts slightly for no reason.  However, this eventually stops, and the long stick stops moving entirely.  You can't see anything that would explain this phenomenon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 2, 2019)

*"I sure do wonder what might be in that chest,"* stated Dubi Gan while running his hands together greedily, *"Anyone brave enough to climb down and get it?"*


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 2, 2019)

Pinpehlu peers over the side curiously, not talking for a while. He is trying to understand what is happening.

*"Magic,"* he mutters finally. *"Must be guarded by magic of some sort. Can't you do any sorcery to figure out the dangers?"* the porter asks cautiously.


----------



## wingilbear (Dec 4, 2019)

Do we have a rope?


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 4, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> Do we have a rope?



There are vines in the area


----------



## wingilbear (Dec 4, 2019)

I will go cut down some vines and make some rope then kind of let it down into the well and swirl it around a bit and see if it has anything special happen to it.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Dec 5, 2019)

*OOC:*


 After a month, *I'm jumping back in! *
Sorry for being so irregular!
I'll try my best to stay up to date! 





Fearful about what might be found at the bottom of the well, Miu awkwardly extends his arms around the slugman's legs(?), then the slugman's waist(?). 

Miu's very confused by his anatomy and has a hard time deciding how he should hold his friend if things should go wrong. 

He settles on his waist and lightly hugs him.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 5, 2019)

tuffghost12 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> After a month, *I'm jumping back in! *
> ...




OOC:  For a moment I thought you were jumping inside the well lol.  You could do a second sight check to see if there is anything magical going on...

Frog Froth lowered the vine, braced by Miu, just in case.   As before, the inclusion of an object inside the water caused strange waves and ripples, which settled down.  However, when you moved the vine again they started again.   Through the vine, you could feel vibrations - something was _bumping_ into it!


----------



## tuffghost12 (Dec 5, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> You could do a second sight check to see if there is anything magical going on...





After being reassured that Frog Froth won't be dragged into the well, Miu goes off to meditate in the clearing. He sits cross-legged and sinks into his visions...


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 5, 2019)

tuffghost12 said:


> After being reassured that Frog Froth won't be dragged into the well, Miu goes off to meditate in the clearing. He sits cross-legged and sinks into his visions...




are you using second sight (ie detect magic) or your vision powers?  If it's the first, do a second sight skill check.  If it's the second, do a luck check.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Dec 5, 2019)

*OOC:*


Hmm.... Probably best to use second sight to see if it's magical.





2D6 = [1, 1] = 2
(on a 6)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 5, 2019)

Dubi Gan stood by watching.









*OOC:*


Does he have any specialised knowledge about strange magical effects? Do I need to roll something?


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 6, 2019)

Unfortunately, there is nothing about this situation that Dubi Gan read about...

Miu looked down the well using his ruby crystal.  He wasn't sure if the angle of the sun, the alignment of the stars, or maybe the properties of the stones lining the well, but he saw magic clearer than he had in a long time.  At the edge of his vision was the white glow of Frog Froth's blessed sword.  Down the well, he could see how a faint amount of magic was leaking from the metal chest - it wasn't magical, but something inside was. 

And the water... the water wasn't magical.  But there clearly was a creature - or creatures - in the water that had a magical metabolism.  It - or they - must have been what was causing those strange ripples!


----------



## wingilbear (Dec 6, 2019)

Trying to figure out a way to break the chain underwater. Because we wouldn’t want to open the chest underwater.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 6, 2019)

Someone strong enough could do it, or with a suitable lever.

You have noticed that the porter seems uncommonly strong...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 6, 2019)

*"I am sure it is perfectly safe, Pin."* Dubi Gan assured the porter, *"Please go down and fetch that box. We will, of course, share its value among us."*


----------



## tuffghost12 (Dec 6, 2019)

*"Oh yes, please do!"* Miu also tells the porter.* "I see something magical contained within that chest! Aren't you as curious as I am of its contents?" *


----------



## wingilbear (Dec 7, 2019)

*Is there room for 2 in the well?*


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 7, 2019)

Pinpehlu looks scared at first, but then nods. He has no reason to doubt his companions’ words, so the rotund porter takes a deep breath before climbing down to fetch the chest...


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 7, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> *Is there room for 2 in the well?*




It's doable, but it's going to be quite tight.  The Porter is... rotund.


----------



## wingilbear (Dec 7, 2019)

*We will tie a vine rope around you. We can help pull you back up then.*


----------



## tuffghost12 (Dec 7, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> *We will tie a vine rope around you. We can help pull you back up then.*




Agreed. I'll hold onto the rope with Frog Froth.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 8, 2019)

As you go down, the water gets darker (you're blocking the light) but you are now confident that the water is only 3 feet deep at most.  The chains look stout, but they are brass (which can be soft) or bronze (which can be brittle) and you think you can break them.

As you enter the water however, _something_ tries to bite you - or _somethings_

dmg on pinpehlu in the well: 1D6-1 = [3]-1 = 2
 

You take 2 points of damages as small bites begin appearing on your skin.  another ... thing... is furiously trying to bite through your leather vest but doing little progress.  

Do you scamper up the vine (no check required) or do you try to yank the chest out (strength check)?

(ooc:  or something else? )


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 8, 2019)

*"You've got it, Pin!"* called Dubi Gan encouragingly,, *"Give it a good heave-ho and off we go!"*


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 9, 2019)

*"What in the name of--"* Pinpehlu exclaims as something bites his skin, and the porter retracts instinctively. It's no use, however, unless perhaps he climbs back up.

But then he'll have to leave the chest behind, and that's something Pinpehlu is not willing to do. With gritted teeth, the porter grabs the chest and yanks it free from the chains.









*OOC:*


Gotta try that Strength check... 
Pinpehlu strength 9 check: 2D6 = [3, 2] = 5


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 9, 2019)

bracing his feet against the edge of the well, Pinbehlu dipped in the water, grabbed the chest and gave it a mighty heave, breaking the chains one by one.  

As he did so, he felts more bites - on his arms, one on his face, and the water took on a faint red tinge

second round of mysterious bites on pinpehlu: 1D6-1 = [3]-1 = 2
 

(Pinpehlu takes 2 more points of stamina damage).

Holding the chest under one arm, he started climbing out of the well.  As he did so, he saw a strange thing.  Biting on his rhino leather vest was a two foot long snake - no an eel! - completely transparent, as if it was made of glass.  He tried to grab it but it let go and fell back into the water, where its coloration made it essentially invisible.  There must be at least half a dozen of these in the water...

Reading the top of the well, pulled up by his companions, Pinpehlu delivered the chest.  He was wet and bloodied but otherwise ok.  

The green metallic chest was locked and very heavy.  However, while sturdy the lock was very simplistic, and a few minutes of poking was sufficient to defeat it.   

The chest turned out to be so heavy because it was filled with water.  However, inside there was something else - a rotting bag of what must have been a fancy fabric, and inside it, you found a ring of obsidian, about 1 inch in diameter, polished smooth.  There seems to be faint runes buried under the surface. 

How do you examine your find?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 9, 2019)

*"Let me see those runes..."* suggested Dubi Gan after having a look at Pinpehlu's wounds and determining that they were mostly superficial. He was relieved that he had not gotten the porter killed over one little ring, but he hoped that it might prove valuable.


----------



## wingilbear (Dec 10, 2019)

Remember the wine if you need additional insight


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 10, 2019)

(OOC:  the godly palm wine boost visions, not scholarly information.  Second sight (detect magic) doesn't need the wine either)

Dubi Gan examined the object.  

You couldn't be sure, but you believed this to be an magical artefact (not artIfact, artEfact).   The magic users of Yoon-Suin, being bored, rich and scholarly, often experimented with magical items of dubious utility.  Over the thousands of years the Yellow City has existed, a number of them have been made, and there are now collectors who will purchase them.   So if this is what you think it is, it could easily be sold for several hundred rupees at an auction, perhaps even more!

OR... if you could figure out what it did, perhaps it was _useful_ - perhaps you would want to keep it?  But  you also know as a scholar that their non-standard nature meant that experimentation would be required - and that could be risky.

OOC:  You can do a luck check to get more scholarly information, but you already know this.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 10, 2019)

*OOC:*


Always good to remind me... Sure, why not? 
Luck 5/9: 2D6 = [2, 5] = 7
 Hmm... that's why not. Dubi Gan's luck is starting to run out! Luck: 4/9


----------



## wingilbear (Dec 10, 2019)

Should keep moving while we decide what to do with the ring.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 10, 2019)

*"Just a ring?"* 

Pinpehlu is disappointed that he had to go through that trouble to find just a ring inside the chest.

*"I hope it's worth something. Please tell me it's valuable."*









*OOC:*


Stamina: 8/18


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 10, 2019)

Dubi Gan fingered the ring contemplatively while looking at the runes, trying to decide if it was safe to put on. He held the ring up to the sky and peeked through the hole. When Frog Froth began to shuffle, he turned absent-mindedly to Pinpehlu and said, *"Oh yes, absolutely valuable. Thank you for fetching it. But let us move on. We have a Palace to find, after all. It can't be far now."*


----------



## tuffghost12 (Dec 10, 2019)

*OOC:*


 Hmmm....
Can I use my *Special Seer Power* to see if the ring will harm the person wearing it?
Luck: 2D6 = [6, 2] = 8
naughty word... I went way over...


----------



## tuffghost12 (Dec 10, 2019)

*"This ring... It's beyond me.... I can't seem to understand whether it is harmful or not to us."*

And yet, Miu is incredibly fascinated with the thing.
Despite the fact that it might harm or kill him, he's tempted to snatch it from Dubi Gan's hands and put it on...


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 10, 2019)

The ring was too large for a human finger, perhaps an inch in diameter on the inside.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 11, 2019)

The group pressed north.  They went quickly beyond the area where the vinegaroon was, and were surprised not to encounter the creek.   But, as the sun was near setting, they finally found it - in a large clearing, a large edifice, covered in parts by blue tiles, that matched the description Dubi Gan was given.  The building looked almost ill - there was less blue than underlying topaz stone, giving it a poxed appearance - but with its grand arches and imposing size, it must have been a magnificent building back int he day.

The surrounding area had been crudely maintained by someone or something - there was little cover available, brushes and trees all having been cut, but with no effort at making it look "neat".




What do you do?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 11, 2019)

*"The Blue Palace! Thank you my friends, we have found it at last. I see why it was hard to find, as none of my maps indicated this bend in the creek."* Dubi Gan was clearly elated. He shook everyone's hands and patted them on the shoulders.


----------



## wingilbear (Dec 12, 2019)

*Woohoo we have found it!*


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 12, 2019)

Pinpehlu just stands and looks at the palace, a smile on his face.

This is it! All these experiences, leading up to this moment!

The porter's face screws up for a moment. Now what? Looking at his companions, he says quietly, *"Wouldn't hurt to take a closer look, eh?"*

And with that, the rotund little man moves forward onto the crudely maintained area around the building.


----------



## wingilbear (Dec 12, 2019)

I ready my blades and follow in.


----------

